# Dropped 100$ in doge



## Nizza (Mar 31, 2021)

for fun , I put 100$ in dogecoin
I've never invested in anything and wondering what anyone thought of this


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 1, 2021)

We got a bunch a few years ago for nothing. It was worth less than a penny. We got some more around 2 cents during the recent run up. Holding 7000 doge. I hope it starts going up again soon. Investing is a wild ride, enjoy it. I’m a degenerate gambler so I keep the app on my wife’s phone so I don’t bet the farm, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 1, 2021)

I have about 50,000 DOGE that I mined years ago still sitting in a wallet. I guess I should sync up the blockchain. I haven't opened the wallet for a long time. It will probably take a day to get current.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 3, 2021)

yeah I wish i sold it last week when it was at 7 cents, its coming back down now it looks like but I'm having fun getting into it all. A buddy of mine recommended an app called stoic , but to get into it you have to invest at least a grand. Not toooo sure about that lol but as of now I have put in like 180$ into doge (for the memes) and then the rest of my investing is in regular stocks.

I'm using the robinhood app, but have heard theres better ones out there~ any recommendations?


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 4, 2021)

It’ll go higher when Coinbase starts doing doge. Don’t worry just hold on to it for a while. That 2 cent jump was based on one tweet from Elon Musk. It happens pretty regularly. Robinhood is not a great app for stocks or crypto but I’m stuck with it until they drop their wallet sometime this year.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 4, 2021)

Is doge even a real crypto currency? I mean it started as a joke after all. Why not invest in some other real crypto? Doge only gains value based on Elon Musk's tweets, and he may be facing legal issues with market manipulation. Coinbase sell doge? Seems unlikely, but you never know.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Is doge even a real crypto currency? I mean it started as a joke after all. Why not invest in some other real crypto? Doge only gains value based on Elon Musk's tweets, and he may be facing legal issues with market manipulation. Coinbase sell doge? Seems unlikely, but you never know.


The meme currency has been stable around 5 cents for months. Transacts faster and cheaper than Bitcoin and is based on the same blockchain. I am happy with my investment. I’ve more than tripled what I put in and I’m not selling. Do what you wish though. Also the crypto market is unregulated so Elon can say whatever he wants about crypto.
This is not financial advice


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 4, 2021)

Just looked and this joke is currently worth a total of 7 billion with a B


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 4, 2021)

Nizza said:


> for fun , I put 100$ in dogecoin
> I've never invested in anything and wondering what anyone thought of this


Not sure about that. But don't tell to many people yet. Google this and get ready to get super rich. 600703.SS. Drop next 3 paychecks and watch.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 4, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> The meme currency has been stable around 5 cents for months. Transacts faster and cheaper than Bitcoin and is based on the same blockchain. I am happy with my investment. I’ve more than tripled what I put in and I’m not selling. Do what you wish though. Also the crypto market is unregulated so Elon can say whatever he wants about crypto.
> This is not financial advice


There are a lot of crypto that are faster and cheaper than Bitcoin. Actually Elon can't manipulate the markets without risk. He knows it, but he also has very good lawyers. He walks the line all the time. I just don't really understand the attraction to Doge, when there are so many more robust crypto currencies available. Doge goes up when Musk tweets. The cryptos I hold go as the technology improves. I'm not saying that Doge is a terrible bet, but it just seems to be more about the hype than the substance. Personally I really like Cosmos (ATOM), which is up 15% this week..


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 4, 2021)

I wish you luck with atom I hope it moons big time for you. I’m holding doge and it’s becoming more of a usable coin quickly. I think it will increase in value big time soon. But it’s all a gamble and this is in no way financial advice.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 4, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> I wish you luck with atom I hope it moons big time for you. I’m holding doge and it’s becoming more of a usable coin quickly. I think it will increase in value big time soon. But it’s all a gamble and this is in no way financial advice.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to poo-poo the idea of investing in Doge, and I might buy some once it comes to Coinbase like you said. I'm just not really understanding the coin's allure, aside from the hype-train, but hey.. if hype-train makes bucks, might as well ride it out the station. I do think atom is going to do well. It was very much on the rise before the crypto crash a month or so ago, but is gaining momentum again now. I suggest to add it to your watch list. Cosmos (ATOM) is the internet of blockchains, and has several new upgrades coming soon. I also like Ethereum, but the gas fees are just too much. Hopefully as Eth 2.0 rolls out the gas fees will come down. I think if so it has the potential to one day pass Bitcoin.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to poo-poo the idea of investing in Doge, and I might buy some once it comes to Coinbase like you said. I'm just not really understanding the coin's allure, aside from the hype-train, but hey.. if hype-train makes bucks, might as well ride it out the station. I do think atom is going to do well. It was very much on the rise before the crypto crash a month or so ago, but is gaining momentum again now. I suggest to add it to your watch list. Cosmos (ATOM) is the internet of blockchains, and has several new upgrades coming soon. I also like Ethereum, but the gas fees are just too much. Hopefully as Eth 2.0 rolls out the gas fees will come down. I think if so it has the potential to one day pass Bitcoin.


If you wait til Coinbase adds it you’ll miss the bump that comes from that. Again, this is not financial advice. Snoop likes it, how wrong could he be?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 4, 2021)

Have a squiz at Electroneum (ETN) too, it had a good run over the last few weeks, looks like it may take off on a big bull run soon!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 5, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> If you wait til Coinbase adds it you’ll miss the bump that comes from that. Again, this is not financial advice. Snoop likes it, how wrong could he be?


LOL, yeah I know. But what I've noticed about those "coinbase bumps", is that they bump up, and then right back down again. This happened with ANKR recently.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> If you wait til Coinbase adds it you’ll miss the bump that comes from that. Again, this is not financial advice. Snoop likes it, how wrong could he be?


Welp, DOGE is certainly doing well this week. Making me thinking about investing in it after all.


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 7, 2021)

The doge "wallet" is insured, that's its value. (Not doge coin)


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 9, 2021)

Doge is only good for a pump and dump. Just hold that shit until Elon tweets about it then sell and put your money into crypto with actual utility.
My money is all on BTC, ETH, and ADA. ADA has some big things in the pipeline in the coming months, and at a nice entry point right now at only $1.21.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Doge is only good for a pump and dump. Just hold that shit until Elon tweets about it then sell and put your money into crypto with actual utility.
> My money is all on BTC, ETH, and ADA. ADA has some big things in the pipeline in the coming months, and at a nice entry point right now at only $1.21.


Thanks for the tip. I'll throw $25 at it and see how it does, because why not?

I'm kicking myself for selling my XTZ a month or so ago, because it's been blasting lately. Trying to decide if I should jump back on it or not.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll throw $25 at it and see how it does, because why not?
> 
> I'm kicking myself for selling my XTZ a month or so ago, because it's been blasting lately. Trying to decide if I should jump back on it or not.


Charles Hoskinson, The creator of Cardano aka ADA is cofounder of Ethereum. He has been hinting at adoption by Ethiopia https://www.crypto-news-flash.com/hoskinson-leaks-that-cardano-ethiopia-deal-was-signed-by-minister/

I bought $500 worth with my stimulus. I have no doubt it will hit double digits in the next year or two.


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Doge is only good for a pump and dump. Just hold that shit until Elon tweets about it then sell and put your money into crypto with actual utility.
> My money is all on BTC, ETH, and ADA. ADA has some big things in the pipeline in the coming months, and at a nice entry point right now at only $1.21.


Haha, the doge wallet is insured...you can't see the value in that? If Elon considers it a pump and dump he'll definitely get a nice sec bitch slap.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 10, 2021)

Joshjgreen said:


> Haha, the doge wallet is insured...you can't see the value in that? If Elon considers it a pump and dump he'll definitely get a nice sec bitch slap.


Insured against what?


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 10, 2021)

It's just insured....not "against" anything. Say you put $1,000,000 in it. Those funds are insured...up to the value of doge coin.


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 10, 2021)

And Phonem...can be used to cash out derivatives..........


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 10, 2021)

Joshjgreen said:


> It's just insured....not "against" anything. Say you put $1,000,000 in it. Those funds are insured...up to the value of doge coin.


Things are insured against damages. What are the damages that the wallet is insured against? Loss? Theft? Decline in value? Elon Musk negative tweets?


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 10, 2021)

Maybe insured is the wrong term. Maybe I should say secured up to the market value of doge. Since the market is 8 billion, the fund in anyone's wallet are secured up to at least 8 billion. Once the doge wallet totals equal the market value doge can even charge to use the wallet....ya know.

Edit: but doge is only worth .07$. once it goes higher more funds are able to be secured.


----------



## Joshjgreen (Apr 10, 2021)

As far as ecurrencys go doge and Phonem are the most exciting. Ethereum is great, works like an ecurrency should, But it's regular. Doge and Phonem are "exciting" as far as the market goes.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 10, 2021)

doge is looking nice today  wow I hope it gains some more traction, I'm considering buying up to 1k in doge coin 
FOR THE MEMES~! !


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 10, 2021)

Joshjgreen said:


> Haha, the doge wallet is insured...you can't see the value in that? If Elon considers it a pump and dump he'll definitely get a nice sec bitch slap.


Crypto is not a security. It is unregulated and not secured. The SEC can’t slap anyone for pumping a crypto. No laws no court precedent. The only thing that could happen is he could catch a class action from salty losers. People think of it like a stock but it’s more like a gold nugget in the Wild West. It swings wildly in value and you gotta protect it and yourself if you have it. No law will help you.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 10, 2021)

Daaamn ethrium classic is up alot!
also that ripple stock looks nice, i'm considering getting the coinbase app so i can get in on some, what do y'all think about the ripple stocks?


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 10, 2021)

Nizza said:


> Daaamn ethrium classic is up alot!
> also that ripple stock looks nice, i'm considering getting the coinbase app so i can get in on some, what do y'all think about the ripple stocks?


Ripple is a coin. Don’t get confused and think it’s a stock. Ripple somehow is getting into trouble with tax law. Ripple could end up setting the precedent for crypto to be regulated. Volatility can make you money, it can also make you go broke. I did my due diligence on it recently and decided to stay far away. Volatility doesn’t scare me, I’m invested in GameStop, AMC, and Doge. Regulators breathing down XRPs neck scare me off. It’s like they are just waiting to catch them doing something wrong. As always, do what you do. This isn’t financial advice.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 10, 2021)

I wanted to buy xrp a while back when it was in the 0.40 range but couldn’t figure out how to purchase it and now it’s around 1.30. Fml


----------



## Nizza (Apr 11, 2021)

wow doge is up a ton today!!!!!!!! woooot


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 13, 2021)

To the moon!


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ffs all I have is magic beans.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 13, 2021)

is anyone else seeing this??? 12 cents!!!
TO THE MOOOOON


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

My holdings aren't up to what DOGE is at, but it's a good day for crypto for me too..


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 13, 2021)

the crypto market is booming today, most likely due to the Coinbase IPO scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 14, 2021)

Doge go brrrrrrrr


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> Doge go brrrrrrrr


!!!!!! Will it fall again???


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

I keep adding 10 bucks ata time hope my average doesnt go to high


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

Makes me wanna throw a k in and hope for that dollar they promise but its hard to gamble


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

One things for sure though ill never sell for under a buck


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 14, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> !!!!!! Will it fall again???


Even if it drops below a penny I made money! I doubt we will see it below 7 cents again though. Who knows it could hold or keep rising. Coin base ipo drops tomorrow. It’s been a big time catalyst for all crypto in anticipation of boomers realizing this is legitimate because a crypto exchange is traded on the Nasdac. Ironically percentage wise I think doge is going the highest and coin base doesn’t support it...
Not financial advice. I been smoking scissor hash all day don’t listen to what I say.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 14, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Makes me wanna throw a k in and hope for that dollar they promise but its hard to gamble


My doge could hit a rack today lol!
Dollar is probably not happening this week or year even but it costs nothing to hold!


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> Even if it drops below a penny I made money! I doubt we will see it below 7 cents again though. Who knows it could hold or keep rising. Coin base ipo drops tomorrow. It’s been a big time catalyst for all crypto in anticipation of boomers realizing this is legitimate because a crypto exchange is traded on the Nasdac. Ironically percentage wise I think doge is going the highest and coin base doesn’t support it...
> Not financial advice. I been smoking scissor hash all day don’t listen to what I say.


Im doing some trim work myself.. im at around 600 myself in doge


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 14, 2021)

Next support level is in the low 0.09's. Wouldnt be surprised if it drops there once the hype cools off.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 14, 2021)

well I found this song that released the other day when it hit .09, and it is pretty damn good
enjoy!


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Apr 14, 2021)

Newbie here .. what is the easiest way to buy some in Canada?


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

jimmy 2 step said:


> Newbie here .. what is the easiest way to buy some in Canada?


Download an app called Robinhood, thats what i use then itll ask for your bank name and your loggin to your mobile banking.. you also need to give them your social security number. Its safe though


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 14, 2021)

I don’t like robinhood, you can’t use your doge, just buy and sell. Look on the dogecoin Reddit, there is a stickied post telling you the best ways to buy!


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> I don’t like robinhood, you can’t use your doge, just buy and sell. Look on the dogecoin Reddit, there is a stickied post telling you the best ways to buy!


How so... im using it purely for investment purposes


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

But id like to be able to use my shares wherever ther needid in due time 
Ex doge coin buy seeds or something like that... is there something i need to know???


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

Isn't the whole point of crypto supposed to be the anonymity of it all? Admittedly I have my crypto in CoinBase right now (but they don't list DOGE, so I can't really buy it there), but I did kind of flinch when I had to give them my SSN and upload photo ID. At one point I did transfer my coins out to a software wallet, but I didn't like the limitations of the trades and conversions which were limited by the wallet. I like how with Coinbase you can convert from one crypto to another for just a couple of %, but their spreads kind of suck, and unless you are making a 5% difference or more after the conversion, it doesn't work out to be profitable. I kind of want to go back to a software wallet that has a built in exchange, but haven't found a great one yet. Also the idea of losing my passwords scares me, and I know that I can always recover my Coinbase pass if needed.


----------



## k0rps (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmy 2 step said:


> Newbie here .. what is the easiest way to buy some in Canada?


Try Uphold. They exchange doge, xrp and others currently not listed on Coinbase. Could also transfer from other wallets to uphold, then a linked bank acct. You are required to enter tax info if in the USA, but says to contact if not in the states.. Could be a good option to trade.

@Nizza, congrats on the investment!


----------



## Nizza (Apr 15, 2021)

k0rps said:


> Try Uphold. They exchange doge, xrp and others currently not listed on Coinbase. Could also transfer from other wallets to uphold, then a linked bank acct. You are required to enter tax info if in the USA, but says to contact if not in the states.. Could be a good option to trade.
> 
> @Nizza, congrats on the investment!


Thanks dude! I am up to 9200 doge this shit is crazy! I'm at the casino this weekend for the first time wish me luck haha
Doge almost touched 20 cents today!!!!


----------



## k0rps (Apr 15, 2021)

Nizza said:


> Thanks dude! I am up to 9200 doge this shit is crazy! I'm at the casino this weekend for the first time wish me luck haha
> Doge almost touched 20 cents today!!!!


I saw it went up today and last couple days like crazy. Thats awesome, congrats! Looks like the risk is paying off 

Good Luck! Be careful! Have Fun!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

WOW!!! DOGE is at $0.27 right now. Up over 20% in the last hour and close to 120% in the past 24 hours. WTF? I'm honestly amazed that people aren't dumping it for a massive profit.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 15, 2021)

Never thought I’d be scalping doge but easy 20-25% gains to be had.


----------



## WintersBones (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmy 2 step said:


> Newbie here .. what is the easiest way to buy some in Canada?


I use NDAX.io
Had my first e transfer get held up by interac but after I called and got it cleared up it's been a good platform.
Dont use Robinhood or Wealthsimple for crypto, you dont actually own the coins on those platforms.


----------



## WintersBones (Apr 15, 2021)

Woohoo! What a day! Go Doge! I know it's gotta drop a bit again at some point but its got some momentum right now.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hahaha, Good Doge. Whoosagooodboyyy! You are.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2021)

Holy crap!


----------



## Nizza (Apr 16, 2021)

Holding my doge until at least 1$, this is fun and if it drops at least I was in it for the ride! Hope everyone is having fun with their doge. I bought a bunch of other crypto and it's all down 10% at the moment


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2021)

Well I'm taking some unexpected profits. I need 12 more confirmations before I can dump some DOGE.


----------



## WintersBones (Apr 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well I'm taking some unexpected profits. I need 12 more confirmations before I can dump some DOGE.


Debating selling a little as well. Taking some profits is always a win. Will keep a close eye today and see which way she swings.


----------



## La0laEsMia (Apr 16, 2021)

WishI would have got in on that DOGE a little sooner! Nice job y'all


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2021)

La0laEsMia said:


> WishI would have got in on that DOGE a little sooner! Nice job y'all


I've had mine for years. I've never bought any. I mined it. It wasn't worth selling any until now.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've had mine for years. I've never bought any. I mined it. It wasn't worth selling any until now.


50k doge will be nice when it's hopefully over a dollar on 420!


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 16, 2021)

WintersBones said:


> Debating selling a little as well. Taking some profits is always a win. Will keep a close eye today and see which way she swings.


I put some more cash in and i stay ontop of it
Put 50 buck per purchase note it down
Then resell when it gets higher for the same price..
So i get free stocks.. 
not many but i did that for a solid hour today just looking at my screen and i gained 12 stocks pluse 83 cents..


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 16, 2021)

Thats not much but when it hits a dollar thats 11.85 that i made in an hour while drinking beer


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've had mine for years. I've never bought any. I mined it. It wasn't worth selling any until now.


How much harder is it to mine now? When you mined was it a random amount or later than when they were doing that?


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> How much harder is it to mine now? When you mined was it a random amount or later than when they were doing that?


I was mining years ago when the difficulty was a fraction of what it is today. I just looked at the block explorer for around the time I was mining and the difficulty was around 16,500. It's currently 5,221,839. I didn't get in on those early million coin blocks. They were 10,000 coins a block when I was mining. It wasn't worth anything back then so I didn't mine it for very long before I switched to something else. Now I wish I would have mined more.

I haven't kept up with DOGE so I wasn't aware that they had switched to a random amount block reward.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 16, 2021)

If you plan on holding doge for a while, you should at least take out your initial investment plus 10-20% profit so you're only gambling with free money. This run is not going to continue forever.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 16, 2021)

Down 26% on the hourly


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 16, 2021)

..and now it's up again. I'm just a bystander, but this shit is crazy. Fortunes can be both made and broken by this shit.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

Just a heads up for those not familiar with cryptocurrencies. Buying on the hype can lead to losses. Things can go south real quick. What is happening with DOGE happens all the time. It gets pumped by people holding large amounts, other jump in on the hype, those that did the pumping dump on the newcomers looking to get in on what's going on. The price goes down very rapidly. That's why I dumped a bunch and I'm glad I did. 

The bitcoin I exchanged it for is still sitting on the exchange I use. I expect it to fall further and then I'll buy back maybe doubling the amount of DOGE I sold. It will get pumped again and may go even higher than it did on this pump. I'll sell it again close to the peak. 

I've been in crypto since 2015. I dropped out of it for the last couple years but it looks like it's time to get back in and start doing some trading. Fortunes can be made overnight if you know what's going on.


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 17, 2021)

The issue with doge specifically is the majority is being held by a very small handful of wallets. Something like 12 wallets hold over 50% of all coins and they have too much influence on the price movement.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

Now it's getting interesting. You want to get in before the next spike. If it happens. It's like gambling.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 17, 2021)

I know it's no DOGE, but ALGO is doing well today.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know it's no DOGE, but ALGO is doing well today.
> 
> View attachment 4881364


There are thousands of altcoins. One of them's going to pump on any given day. There are dozens of pump groups that pump coins and then dump on those that get in at the end. It's all coordinated. Some of them you have to pay to join. 

It's a crazy out there in the crypto world. Be cautious if you don't understand what's going on.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> There are thousands of altcoins. One of them's going to pump on any given day. There are dozens of pump groups that pump coins and then dump on those that get in at the end. It's all coordinated. Some of them you have to pay to join.
> 
> It's a crazy out there in the crypto world. Be cautious if you don't understand what's going on.


True. My crypto is on Coinbase, so I can't buy DOGE (they don't sell it), but I like that I won't be losing my wallet or anything as password recovery is easy with them. I like coins like ALGO, ATOM, and XTZ because I get rewards just for holding them. My coin holdings increase a bit each day with those coins.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> True. My crypto is on Coinbase, so I can't buy DOGE (they don't sell it), but I like that I won't be losing my wallet or anything as password recovery is easy with them. I like coins like ALGO, ATOM, and XTZ because I get rewards just for holding them. My coin holdings increase a bit each day with those coins.


I just use coinbase to exchange bitcoin into cash and transfer it to my bank account. I didn't know they paid POS rewards for coins you hold on their platform.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I just use coinbase to exchange bitcoin into cash and transfer it to my bank account. I didn't know they paid POS rewards for coins you hold on their platform.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 17, 2021)

Seems like there was a big crypto crash in the last hour or so, but DOGE wasn't really affected. Everything's coming back up now. Prolly a good time to buy.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 17, 2021)

Think I will buy 1k worth, just hope Im not too late. couple friends bought 1k worth at 2 cents, should have listened to them.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 18, 2021)

DOGE definitely isn't your normal crypto. Most crypto is down 10% to 20% in the past 24-hours, but somehow DOGE is up by an equal amount.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 19, 2021)

Gettem dogee


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

I guess DOGE didn't hit it big on DOGE-day. Must have blow it's load too early. Looks like it's on the decline now. Wonder if it will drop all the way back down to $0.10 or if it will stay in the 20's.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I guess DOGE didn't hit it big on DOGE-day. Must have blow it's load too early. Looks like it's on the decline now. Wonder if it will drop all the way back down to $0.10 or if it will stay in the 20's.


We were too stoned to do any trading. Crypto is burning across the board right now. Don’t worry even if it goes down it’s got too much attention now not to go back up. Even if it tanks it will stay above 10 cents for good and that’s a better outlook than last week.


----------



## monstercoi (Apr 22, 2021)

My bet is safemoon and vechain, 60 dollars each and put my eggs in a little more basket after first pump of vet,still holding safemmon,i get rewarded by the fact that the market goes up and down,i like it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 22, 2021)

DOGE down 22% in the past hour, 33% for the day. Bad DOGEy. A lot of other alt coins dipped hard in the past hour too.


----------



## monstercoi (Apr 23, 2021)

time to stack some bags


----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2021)

DOGE took a Doogie. as did many. But DOGE was pumped. It's just the trading bots keeping the price from crashing as with most cryptocurrencies. I'm glad I sold some when I did. I could rebuy now and have 50-60% more Doge than I had just a few days ago. I have my eye on other things. 

I'm doing really well with ZANO. It's up significantly. Got in on it in the beginning. Trading volume is up over 200%. The amount of buy orders has also increased significantly. I've been flipping it all day manually. I have to get a trading bot setup. Most cryptocurrency exchanges provide an API you can use to setup software to automate your trading.

Got buy orders on a bunch of other coins and sells on others. 

I'm back in the game! Now let's make lots of money.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 23, 2021)

Holy crap! I had to sell a little. If it keeps going up Oh well. But I just made the money to replace the flooring in my house. I dribbled some on the pump and got mine. Now to start looking at flooring. 






*ZanoZANO*
Rank #511
Coin
On 1,660 watchlists
*Zano Price (ZANO)*
$5.18
190.62%
0.0001025 BTC206.30%


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 24, 2021)

Bitcoins gunna sky rocket soon.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 25, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Bitcoins gunna sky rocket soon.



Soon? It's gone from under $10,000 to at one point over $60,000 and currently $50,000 all in the last year. I think it's already skyrocketed. Will it go much higher? Let's hope so.


----------



## quirk (Apr 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> There are thousands of altcoins. One of them's going to pump on any given day. There are dozens of pump groups that pump coins and then dump on those that get in at the end. It's all coordinated. Some of them you have to pay to join.
> 
> It's a crazy out there in the crypto world. Be cautious if you don't understand what's going on.


How can I learn? Is there a Crypto for Dummies?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2021)

quirk said:


> How can I learn? Is there a Crypto for Dummies?


If you join Coinbase, they have some tutorials, and you can earn $40 of free crypto along the way.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Bitcoins gunna sky rocket soon.





xtsho said:


> Soon? It's gone from under $10,000 to at one point over $60,000 and currently $50,000 all in the last year. I think it's already skyrocketed. Will it go much higher? Let's hope so.


From my perspective ETH is poised to outperform BTC, and recent performance seems to back that thought up too..


----------



## quirk (Apr 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> If you join Coinbase, they have some tutorials, and you can earn $40 of free crypto along the way.


Thank you for this information.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> From my perspective ETH is poised to outperform BTC, and recent performance seems to back that thought up too..
> 
> View attachment 4887360


Should be over 120k by the end of year.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Soon? It's gone from under $10,000 to at one point over $60,000 and currently $50,000 all in the last year. I think it's already skyrocketed. Will it go much higher? Let's hope so.


Should hit over 1m by 2025


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 25, 2021)

Big companys are starting accepting btc. Walmarts gunna be ome of em then kmart.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2021)

Bitcoin is really slow compared to Ethereum though, in terms of processing transactions. To me the real question is which will happen first, BTC @ 100k or ETH @ 5k? I'm betting on the latter. I'm also buying and holding ADA while it's cheap cheap! The big problem right now with ETH is the high gas fees, but those should come way down with Ethereum 2.0.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bitcoin is really slow compared to Ethereum though, in terms of processing transactions. To me the real question is which will happen first, BTC @ 100k or ETH @ 5k? I'm betting on the latter. I'm also buying and holding ADA while it's cheap cheap! The big problem right now with ETH is the high gas fees, but those should come way down with Ethereum 2.0.


Ethereum is gunna go up 100%. Im waiting on link to sky rocket to double digits. LTC should go up too


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Ethereum is gunna go up 100%. Im waiting on link to sky rocket to double digits. LTC should go up too


I just traded my LTC for ADA and made over 5% in a day. Who knows what will happen tomorrow though.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just traded my LTC for ADA and made over 5% in a day. Who knows what will happen tomorrow though.


They reckon ethereum gonna hit 200k by next year. Holy shit i will buying a nice car.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 26, 2021)

ADA a good investment


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just traded my LTC for ADA and made over 5% in a day. Who knows what will happen tomorrow though.


Invest in the Polygon. Shit i wish i invested in it a week ago could have 3x my cash. Its predicted to hit over $5 its at 98c atm


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 27, 2021)

Waiting for the next dip.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Apr 28, 2021)

What a time to be alive!


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 30, 2021)

Just earned nearly double my money through forth.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 30, 2021)

invested 4k so far in crypto's and have made 1200$ after the past month

remember though folks, you haven't made the money until you take it out.

when doge spiked I was up 3600. I didn't take it out and that was a mistake, then i sold low. I bought back in now at a comfortable amount and am going to chill with it

looking forward to elon on SNL, that should defo pump the DOGE!!


2 cryptos I'm seriously interested in going all in on~~ XRP (ripple), Etherium, and now polygon. Good luck to y'all in this crazy time ! I wish you all make fortunes!!

Glad this thread is taking off a little, I really think it is a cool ass thing that is happening and even if it flops, i was there for it! Any insight thats been given thanks for all the help people


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

A couple other low priced coins (for now) worth attention are ALGO and BAT.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 30, 2021)

DOT is gunna moon this month aswell as XRP, FTX and chainlink


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 30, 2021)

Nizza said:


> invested 4k so far in crypto's and have made 1200$ after the past month
> 
> remember though folks, you haven't made the money until you take it out.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt go all in on XRP could sky rocket or go to $0 this month


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 30, 2021)

Chainlink going up 100% aswell as DOT. DOT would be the one i would put most of my money on.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 1, 2021)

Haha get Shitcoin. Like Bitcoin but shittier!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

DOGE passed ADA today for total cap.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 1, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Chainlink going up 100% aswell as DOT. DOT would be the one i would put most of my money on.


Link and DOT seem to follow each other pretty closely. I put my money in LINK. I think ETH is on the verge of a huge breakout, I’m up 75% on it since early February


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Link and DOT seem to follow each other pretty closely. I put my money in LINK. I think ETH is on the verge of a huge breakout, I’m up 75% on it since early February


ETH is hitting new all time highs on the daily this week.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> ETH is hitting new all time highs on the daily this week.


Yup, its had green candles on the monthly chart for the past 8 months. Gonna be really interesting when EIP-1559 rolls out in July (hopefully) and they start burning ETH


----------



## Observe & Report (May 1, 2021)

Now that the pandemic is winding down, have you considered Vegas? It has similar investment opportunities but you can also see a show, eat a fancy dinner, get drunk by the pool, play golf, shoot a machine gun, get some titties in your face, etc...


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Now that the pandemic is winding down, have you considered Vegas? It has similar investment opportunities but you can also see a show, eat a fancy dinner, get drunk by the pool, play golf, shoot a machine gun, get some titties in your face, etc...


I hit the number on roulette twice in two bets once, after watching the wheel spin for 15 minutes. Then I walked away.


----------



## Kevleddy (May 1, 2021)

Nizza said:


> for fun , I put 100$ in dogecoin
> I've never invested in anything and wondering what anyone thought of this





Billytheluther said:


> One things for sure though ill never sell for under a buck





Billytheluther said:


> Makes me wanna throw a k in and hope for that dollar they promise but its hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

Not gonna be long before ETH tops $3k


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 1, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Link and DOT seem to follow each other pretty closely. I put my money in LINK. I think ETH is on the verge of a huge breakout, I’m up 75% on it since early February


Yeah ethereum should hit 7k by june.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 1, 2021)

Doge coin is gunna hit over $1. After elon throws a couple more tweets. Lol putting doge coin on the moon literally


----------



## The Dankstar (May 1, 2021)

Doge is the shit. Elon gona pump hosting on Saturday night live 5/8 must watch !


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

You guys be careful with your money out there. I've been in this game a long time. Before most had even heard of bitcoin. I've seen too many pumps and dumps to count. A bunch of people lost their shorts a few years ago when bitcoin made it's first big run to $20K. A year later it was barely above $3000.

Many of these coins have no real world use. They are not being used for anything but speculation and will never be used for anything. Many are held by just a few people with ties to the many cryptocurrency exchanges and manipulate the price. Fake volume on the exchanges is a very real thing. Places like coinbase are highly regulated and don't do that kind of stuff but even they follow the average price of the coin which as I have stated is usually being manipulated by a few. 

And getting in now carries extreme risks of getting dumped on when the early entrants got in on coins like ETH for under $1. There is going to come a day when a bunch of those coins are going to be dumped for profit. 

This party is not going to last just like the stock market party will likely come to an end soon as well. The prices are all based off of hype and nothing else.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (May 2, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Ffs all I have is magic beans.


So plant em!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You guys be careful with your money out there. I've been in this game a long time. Before most had even heard of bitcoin. I've seen too many pumps and dumps to count. A bunch of people lost their shorts a few years ago when bitcoin made it's first big run to $20K. A year later it was barely above $3000.
> 
> Many of these coins have no real world use. They are not being used for anything but speculation and will never be used for anything. Many are held by just a few people with ties to the many cryptocurrency exchanges and manipulate the price. Fake volume on the exchanges is a very real thing. Places like coinbase are highly regulated and don't do that kind of stuff but even they follow the average price of the coin which as I have stated is usually being manipulated by a few.
> 
> ...


Do you feel that way about all coins, or just many of them? ETH will likely top $3k today, and it seems that there is a lot of real world activity with this coin. Coinbase just opened up ETH staking today, in anticipation of Ethereum 2.0 later in the year. I like trading, but I think I'm gonna stake my ETH, which I know makes it a bit riskier, but I'm thinking it's gonna pay off in the long run.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Do you feel that way about all coins, or just many of them? ETH will likely top $3k today, and it seems that there is a lot of real world activity with this coin. Coinbase just opened up ETH staking today, in anticipation of Ethereum 2.0 later in the year. I like trading, but I think I'm gonna stake my ETH, which I know makes it a bit riskier, but I'm thinking it's gonna pay off in the long run.


I think we are in a big bubble waiting to pop. Maybe not tomorrow but it's not going to be years from now.

Same thing with the stock market. All these overpriced stocks. Profits are down for many companies yet the stock prices are up. Makes no sense. It's all based on hype and manipulation.

Look at GameStop. The damn company hasn't turned a profit in years and has been closing stores right and left. Yet they got pumped on reddit and the price went ridiculously crazy. Tons of people bought on that hype and got slaughtered when it crashed. It's gone back up but there is no justification for the current price.

I was actually astonished to see a pump like that happening in the stock market. It was classic crypto style pump. I think it scared the hell out of the hedge funds that take large short positions as a couple got slaughtered as well.

Crypto is mostly hype. But that doesn't mean you can't make money with it. And just like the stock market you should only invest what you can afford to lose and taking profit isn't bad.


----------



## WintersBones (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I think we are in a big bubble waiting to pop. Maybe not tomorrow but it's not going to be years from now.
> 
> Same thing with the stock market. All these overpriced stocks. Profits are down for many companies yet the stock prices are up. Makes no sense. It's all based on hype and manipulation.
> 
> ...


Not sure if that's what you meant exactly, but I disagree, Crypto isn't just hype, its a new market and a burgeoning business frontier. therefore there's a massive rush to get in and build a foundation and make profit in the rush, which yes is creating a bubble, and like past emerging markets, the vast majority of attempts are doomed to fail in the long run. And while there's a ton of crypto that has no purpose and is basically just flash and show and no substance, there's also a great deal of real world applications for crypto as well, which is the aspect that has me so excited about it and which there will absolutely be a future for.
I've heard it compared to the early auto industry and I like that comparison. At first people didn't think cars would be needed, we have horses and trains after all, it's just a fad etc etc then as the world realized how useful the automobile was, suddenly there was hundreds and thousands of auto makers around the world as they all tried to stake their place in the industry and today everyone has used a car in their lives. Many makers lasted years, other were a flash in the pan, many more never got off the ground at all. But we couldn't imagine a world without autos now. I'm certain crypto will take a similar path over the years. 

But good advice nonetheless, count on nothing, only invest what you can afford. there will failures and corrections and crashes along the way.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I think we are in a big bubble waiting to pop. Maybe not tomorrow but it's not going to be years from now.
> 
> Same thing with the stock market. All these overpriced stocks. Profits are down for many companies yet the stock prices are up. Makes no sense. It's all based on hype and manipulation.
> 
> ...


GameStop now has no debt, they have been poaching execs from Amazon, and they have Ryan cohen. Who started chewy and made billions of dollars on it. Also they usually do turn a profit. Right now in fact they have had a hard time keeping both big ticket items (consoles and controllers) and small ticket items (Pokémon shit, pop figures) on the shelf. And it still has a huge short interest that could squeeze. If you look into it GameStop being 500 bucks in a couple of years without even mentioning a squeeze is likely to me. Full disclosure I’ve only been investing for 2 years and I’ve only been taking it seriously and doing research for about 4 months.
Edit: Forgot to mention they have billions in cash.
Not financial advice, or whatever


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 2, 2021)

VECHAIN gunna make some people rich in a year or so.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4893104


Ethereum pumping up. =))) till about june


----------



## TWOMP (May 3, 2021)

To the Moon


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 4, 2021)

Doge go BRRRRRRR!


----------



## TWOMP (May 4, 2021)

Get on the Doge money rocket.....To the MOON


----------



## WintersBones (May 4, 2021)

What a good boi


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)

Where the fuck do I buy quality top hats? I need to be looking good in a couple months when I tell my boss I want to buy the company. I got in at .0013


----------



## waterproof808 (May 4, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Where the fuck do I buy quality top hats? I need to be looking good in a couple months when I tell my boss I want to buy the company. I got in at .0013


congrats, hope you are taking some profits along the way.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 4, 2021)

LINK is seeing some nice movement this morning. Glad I scooped that up during the last big dip.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> congrats, hope you are taking some profits along the way.


Nah. Holding until it's something bigger. If it was money I was afraid to lose I would have never put it in dogecoin lol. I've held for over a year


----------



## TWOMP (May 4, 2021)

HOLD the Doge


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 4, 2021)

Doge is gunna hit $1+ US


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

I'm staying off the DOGE rocket lol, but some of you lucky fuckers might get rich! Just make sure the bubble doesn't pop too soon.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm staying off the DOGE rocket lol, but some of you lucky fuckers might get rich! Just make sure the bubble doesn't pop too soon.


That shits hitting over $1 us guaranteed. I wish i bought ethereum classic last week. Shits gone crazy.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 5, 2021)

I would join the doge coin space ship if coinbase accept em for trading. Awww well i invested in chainlink coming 2nd


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 5, 2021)

XRP is doing big things that should go to $20 by end of the year. Waiting on Cardano to take off very shortly


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 5, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> That shits hitting over $1 us guaranteed. I wish i bought ethereum classic last week. Shits gone crazy.


I put everything in ETH and ETH2 at the end of last week.


----------



## TWOMP (May 5, 2021)

Doge to the Moon. 1$ incoming


----------



## waterproof808 (May 5, 2021)

I've been looking at $VET. Its currently in the 0.20 range, they have recently filed for a patent that could help reduce carbon emissions and their projects help solve real world problems. I see them having a high probability of mainstream adoption in the near future and they could see a run to $2 or more soon. 

DOGE on the other hand has massive gains but its value is centered around a single person's tweets and hopes that Elon Musks will talk about it on SNL. What happens after that? There are not much substance or value behind the coin other than short term gains.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I've been looking at $VET. Its currently in the 0.20 range, they have recently filed for a patent that could help reduce carbon emissions and their projects help solve real world problems. I see them having a high probability of mainstream adoption in the near future and they could see a run to $2 or more soon.
> 
> DOGE on the other hand has massive gains but its value is centered around a single person's tweets and hopes that Elon Musks will talk about it on SNL. What happens after that? There are not much substance or value behind the coin other than short term gains.


I think the value, other than the memes, is based on the fact that anyone will be able to afford doge because the supply is so large. Also the transactions are cheaper and faster than Bitcoin. People are working on the project and updating it again. I wouldn’t be surprised to see it go to a couple of bucks in a few years.


----------



## TrippleDip (May 5, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> There are not much substance or value behind the coin other than short te


I thought it was used by redditors.. Enough of a market to make fractional coins some number of cents?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 5, 2021)

Like anything in the world, it's value in what someone is willing to pay you for it. Hell, an authentic asshair from Elvis' butt has value.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 5, 2021)

DOGE just passed XRP for market cap. Not bad for a meme currency.


----------



## Ladiesonly (May 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> DOGE just passed XRP for market cap. Not bad for a meme currency.


It just the retail investor trend shift to crypto. I mined etc for 4 years now. Tech was hot last year now you see the inverse relationship with crypto.
I would sell that doge coin 2 hours before Elon on SNL like a sell into earnings if you will during an inflated market.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 6, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> It just the retail investor trend shift to crypto. I mined etc for 4 years now. Tech was hot last year now you see the inverse relationship with crypto.
> I would sell that doge coin 2 hours before Elon on SNL like a sell into earnings if you will during an inflated market.


Anytime anyone tells me to sell my doge I hold. It’s working well so far


----------



## TWOMP (May 6, 2021)

Im buying more doge you should too. To the moon.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 6, 2021)

I just doubled my money in 2 days with ETC. Crazy


----------



## waterproof808 (May 6, 2021)

Ladiesonly said:


> It just the retail investor trend shift to crypto. I mined etc for 4 years now. Tech was hot last year now you see the inverse relationship with crypto.
> I would sell that doge coin 2 hours before Elon on SNL like a sell into earnings if you will during an inflated market.


"Buy the rumor, sell the news" seen that play out a bunch of times on the stock market


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 6, 2021)

LMFAO, millions were apparently just lost buying into this rumor:









Scammers Score $2 Million from WallStreetBets Forum Users


A cryptocurrency scam recently pilfered at least $2 million from WallStreetBets enthusiasts, convincing them that they were buying into a new crypto coin connected to the popular memestock, according to a report from Bloomberg News.




gizmodo.com


----------



## waterproof808 (May 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, millions were apparently just lost buying into this rumor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats crazy. WSB attracts a ton of noobs that have a poor understanding of how the stock market works. Then they pump up companies with lousy fundamentals and they buy at all time highs thinking they will make fortunes but become bagholders instead. It's honestly sad when you read comments of all the people that think AMC stock could hit $100k a share.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I just doubled my money in 2 days with ETC. Crazy


ETC going crazy. Every coins going nuts hitting all time highs


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I just doubled my money in 2 days with ETC. Crazy


XRP gunna be the new currency. XRP credit cards. Should sky rocket to 500+ from $2 even simpson episode says so they never lie.


----------



## The Dankstar (May 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I just doubled my money in 2 days with ETC. Crazy


Been flipping ETC 3x a day at least. Waiting out a 139 now. Lit. $doge to moon

Wtf is XRP is that the token shit?


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 6, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Been flipping ETC 3x a day at least. Waiting out a 139 now. Lit. $doge to moon
> 
> Wtf is XRP is that the token shit?


XRP is the future


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 6, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Been flipping ETC 3x a day at least. Waiting out a 139 now. Lit. $doge to moon
> 
> Wtf is XRP is that the token shit?


Traded some of my ETH for ETC on the dip around $125. Rising back up now.


----------



## Billytheluther (May 7, 2021)

So i cashed out of dogecoin.. made 23 bucks
If i would’ve cashed out now it would’ve beed 1500 profit


----------



## Billytheluther (May 7, 2021)

On the other hand
I started using my money from that in lite coin and it fluctuates alot
So much so that if i place a 700 order around 4 am central i wake up with about 50 bucks profit


----------



## Billytheluther (May 7, 2021)

Been doing it for 3 days now


----------



## Billytheluther (May 7, 2021)

Just waiting till i can put 10gs to play with.. 
if i see a slight increase ill cash out and do that all day long..
I wont be a millionaire but ill have a good source of income


----------



## Billytheluther (May 7, 2021)

Ive noticed when litecoin drops doge coin does aswell a few moments later.. i wonder if its relative


----------



## Billytheluther (May 7, 2021)

Forgot to add that i bought litecoin about an hour ago and i bought it for 370 even thou it never hit that high at the time of puchase... and when i sold earlier today it screwed me 3 bucks per share.. just fyi


----------



## Nizza (May 7, 2021)

I'm buying 1k of XRP I have a good feeling on it! Going to get some chainlink also, hope everyone's investments are winning for them!!!


----------



## Nizza (May 7, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Forgot to add that i bought litecoin about an hour ago and i bought it for 370 even thou it never hit that high at the time of puchase... and when i sold earlier today it screwed me 3 bucks per share.. just fyi


I had bought 2 litecoin at 250, then it dropped so I held for a month and now it's up at 350!


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 7, 2021)

The Dankstar said:


> Been flipping ETC 3x a day at least. Waiting out a 139 now. Lit. $doge to moon
> 
> Wtf is XRP is that the token shit?


Yeah XRP is the future. Should be worth $600 by 2025. Its gunna be a credit card, banks are gonna use it. A big black card with a white X. Im investing now why its $2. Simpsons predicted this crypto years before it was out.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 7, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Ive noticed when litecoin drops doge coin does aswell a few moments later.. i wonder if its relative


Litecoin and chainlink work togethr


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 7, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I'm buying 1k of XRP I have a good feeling on it! Going to get some chainlink also, hope everyone's investments are winning for them!!!


Chainlink might hit over a 110 this bull run.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 7, 2021)

I bought chainlink when it was 49


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 7, 2021)

Waiting on ADA too go crazy


----------



## TWOMP (May 7, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I had bought 2 litecoin at 250, then it dropped so I held for a month and now it's up at 350!


I’m in on 5 lite coins at 175.....108% since End of February. But my doge is big money. I will hold


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2021)

Doge is my winner for sure but I made a bit off etc all week. I just put all that back into cosmos and that had a good jump. 

I'm in on Doge, cosmos, decentraland, and bitcoin but not much. I more hold bitcoin because its like the Berkshire Hathaway of coins


----------



## The Dankstar (May 7, 2021)

XRP is being fucked by SEC right now? Are they going BK? Just bought ETC dip 135.


----------



## Nizza (May 7, 2021)

Finally figured out how to buy some xrp... fuckin stoked!!


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 8, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> wow, thats crazy. WSB attracts a ton of noobs that have a poor understanding of how the stock market works. Then they pump up companies with lousy fundamentals and they buy at all time highs thinking they will make fortunes but become bagholders instead. It's honestly sad when you read comments of all the people that think AMC stock could hit $100k a share.


I always read the high ceilings as people not wanting to reveal their actual exit strategy. So they are not accused of pump and dumps or let people know their price so they sell right below them. Full disclosure I hold GME and AMC. Also WSB warned people about this scam on a pinned post at the top of the Reddit. If the idiots who got scammed were actually reading WSB they wouldn’t have gotten scammed. Doge to the moon


----------



## bernie344 (May 8, 2021)

F**k buying it, mining is the way to go.


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> I always read the high ceilings as people not wanting to reveal their actual exit strategy. So they are not accused of pump and dumps or let people know their price so they sell right below them. Full disclosure I hold GME and AMC. Also WSB warned people about this scam on a pinned post at the top of the Reddit. If the idiots who got scammed were actually reading WSB they wouldn’t have gotten scammed. Doge to the moon


WSB is a loss porn subreddit. It's a joke that got serious and now it's going back to its roots from gme/amc bag holders. Basically if you learn about a stock from there it's already too late


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 8, 2021)

Dogecoin nears 75 cents, then slips as crypto pioneer Silbert seen betting against parody coin ahead of Elon Musk's 'SNL' guest-host gig


Barry Silbert, a power player in the digital-asset sector, said he's betting against dogecoin and is urging investors in one of the hottest trades in 2021 to...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## mudballs (May 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> WSB is a loss porn subreddit. It's a joke that got serious and now it's going back to its roots from gme/amc bag holders. Basically if you learn about a stock from there it's already too late


All those newbs jumped from robinhood over to TDAmeritrade and were so lost they collapsed our support system...welcome to the big leagues kids...no safety nets here


----------



## srh88 (May 8, 2021)

mudballs said:


> All those newbs jumped from robinhood over to TDAmeritrade and were so lost they collapsed our support system...welcome to the big leagues kids...no safety nets here


im keeping my robinhood just for doge. not messing with my average. if they shut down the selling or buying ah well.. ill be over here holding


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 8, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Doge is my winner for sure but I made a bit off etc all week. I just put all that back into cosmos and that had a good jump.
> 
> I'm in on Doge, cosmos, decentraland, and bitcoin but not much. I more hold bitcoin because its like the Berkshire Hathaway of coins


Bitcoins like digital gold. Its here to stay and will always have value. Ethereum is silver


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 8, 2021)

ADA has a bright future.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 9, 2021)

Take that Doge money over to $VET


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Take that Doge money over to $VET


ETC could hit over 1k in the next month or so. Might smash doge


----------



## mudballs (May 9, 2021)

Im fighting the urge to lol with all my strength...that's not true, most of us saw this coming...massive profit taking was inevitable. Im genuinely happy for those of you that got in early in the year but this is just the most delicious cup of tears....for weeks ive had to endure kids incessantly drone on about this Ty beannie baby Pokemon card


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You guys be careful with your money out there. I've been in this game a long time. Before most had even heard of bitcoin. I've seen too many pumps and dumps to count. A bunch of people lost their shorts a few years ago when bitcoin made it's first big run to $20K. A year later it was barely above $3000.




Dogecoin
DOGE$0.4721-33.95%


----------



## mudballs (May 9, 2021)

Bloodbath


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Bloodbath





xtsho said:


> There is going to come a day when a bunch of those coins are going to be dumped for profit.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2021)

It's at 44. A little over a month ago it was 6 cents. Are you guys alright? Lol. You only lose if you get scared. I'm not selling 1 doge. But I also got in too cheap. I'm still up 644%


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It's at 44. A little over a month ago it was 6 cents. Are you guys alright? Lol. You only lose if you get scared. I'm not selling 1 doge. But I also got in too cheap. I'm still up 644%


That may be true. You may be up. I made my original posts when it was around 0.38¢ And only as a warning to those that might think the train wasn't going to stop. What about the people that got in at 0.60¢. I was only cautioning people. 

If you are up 644% good for you. I still have a chunk of Doge even after selling a bunch during that run. I was mining DOGE when it was around 0.0002¢ so I'm not out anything and 100% up. I don't see why you need to LOL when all I did was try and advise people to use prudence when investing.

My DOGE holdings are a mere speck of dust compared to the value of other cryptocurrencies I have. And I'm taking profit from all of them. Sure they may go up more but I'm turning some into cash now. Any smart investor takes profit even as something might go up. If there is another run I have more. If I had been up when it dumped I might have scooped some off the bottom. It's going to do a cats bounce and go up back down up again....

I think people thought Elon Musk being on Saturday Night live was going to be some kind of big deal. It wasn't.


----------



## ptrzm (May 9, 2021)

Why investing in Doge is a shit idea.

TLDR, vast majority of Doge is in the hands of very few people. Approx 1/4 of all Doge in _one_ single wallet... this weekend's dump was bad, but when that rug really gets pulled it's going to happen extremely quickly.


----------



## mudballs (May 9, 2021)

Did you see Elons doge skit...literally admitted it was a scam...he's gonna take flak for that im sure


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

ptrzm said:


> Why investing in Doge is a shit idea.
> 
> TLDR, vast majority of Doge is in the hands of very few people. Approx 1/4 of all Doge in _one_ single wallet... this weekend's dump was bad, but when that rug really gets pulled it's going to happen extremely quickly.


You are correct but many don't understand those things.



xtsho said:


> Many are held by just a few people with ties to the many cryptocurrency exchanges and manipulate the price.
> 
> There is going to come a day when a bunch of those coins are going to be dumped for profit.


----------



## TWOMP (May 9, 2021)

Buy the dip #Doge


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2021)

Im up 


xtsho said:


> That may be true. You may be up. I made my original posts when it was around 0.38¢ And only as a warning to those that might think the train wasn't going to stop. What about the people that got in at 0.60¢. I was only cautioning people.
> 
> If you are up 644% good for you. I still have a chunk of Doge even after selling a bunch during that run. I was mining DOGE when it was around 0.0002¢ so I'm not out anything and 100% up. I don't see why you need to LOL when all I did was try and advise people to use prudence when investing.
> 
> ...


644% just the month still.


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Im up
> 
> 644% just the month still.


Well I hope you sold enough to get your initial investment back. That's what I would have done. But everyone has a different strategy. Elon Musk/Tesla sold off a bunch of bitcoin and booked over $100 million in profit. Probably just to get the initial investment back since he got in when bitcoin was far below what it is today. Even billionaires get their initial investment back as soon as they can. A good trading strategy doesn't include just holding. You want to get your initial investment back and whatever is left is nothing but profit and you can't lose anything at that point. 

I really hope you make a ton of money but it would be wise to cash out enough to cover your investment.

Good luck.


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well I hope you sold enough to get your initial investment back. That's what I would have done. But everyone has a different strategy. Elon Musk/Tesla sold off a bunch of bitcoin and booked over $100 million in profit. Probably just to get the initial investment back since he got in when bitcoin was far below what it is today. Even billionaires get their initial investment back as soon as they can. A good trading strategy doesn't include just holding. You want to get your initial investment back and whatever is left is nothing but profit and you can't lose anything at that point.
> 
> I really hope you make a ton of money but it would be wise to cash out enough to cover your investment.
> 
> Good luck.


Nah. My initial investment was basically the price of a lunch. All in I'm under 100 bucks. If I lose it ah well


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 9, 2021)

To me DOGE looks less like an investment strategy and more like a gambling opportunity at this point..


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 9, 2021)

Ethereum classic is the next doge. 10x here we come.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 9, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Ethereum classic is the next doge. 10x here we come.


My homie just made over $28K off a $300 investment in Shiba Inu. Fucking bonkers shit.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 9, 2021)

RLC is gone up like to the moon


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 9, 2021)




----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4897854


The reckon it could hit 45k by end of july.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

I'm going to have to say. This cryptocurrency market is behaving much differently than I can ever recall. Usually everything drops or rises in unison with a few exceptions. It's now acting much differently. I'm still staying extremely cautious and have been making some profit here and there trading this and that. I did unload some ETH though to cover the costs of some house renovation projects I'm doing this summer. So much of the siding they made in the US is crap. I'm replacing it all. 

It's amazing what a few dollars in electricity and a few mining rigs turned into what today can pay for it. I'm happy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm going to have to say. This cryptocurrency market is behaving much differently than I can ever recall. Usually everything drops or rises in unison with a few exceptions. It's now acting much differently. I'm still staying extremely cautious and have been making some profit here and there trading this and that. I did unload some ETH though to cover the costs of some house renovation projects I'm doing this summer. So much of the siding they made in the US is crap. I'm replacing it all.
> 
> It's amazing what a few dollars in electricity and a few mining rigs turned into what today can pay for it. I'm happy.


I've been thinking about setting up a mining rig lately, but kind of feel like I missed the boat and it's too late for a small guy to make any profits on a single rig in 2021. On the other hand this stuff is still relatively young, and some gold nuggets mined and better than none at all. What do you think @xtsho , is it worth it to get into mining now? Do you still run your rig?


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've been thinking about setting up a mining rig lately, but kind of feel like I missed the boat and it's too late for a small guy to make any profits on a single rig in 2021. On the other hand this stuff is still relatively young, and some gold nuggets mined and better than none at all. What do you think @xtsho , is it worth it to get into mining now? Do you still run your rig?



No I don't run any rigs anymore. You need some serious hashpower these days. But you never know. It might just be worth the electricity to start them up. That's if things continue to go up.

I was running 4 rigs like this at one time.








And Bam! Did you just see how fast ETH dropped? The bubble has started to pop.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No I don't run any rigs anymore. You need some serious hashpower these days. But you never know. It might just be worth the electricity to start them up. That's if things continue to go up.
> 
> I was running 4 rigs like this at one time.
> 
> ...


Nice rig. I was reading that you could put together a rig today for as low as $1500 and up to $4500, and apparently you can mine around $1400 a month of ETH with the $4500 version. You might need to upgrade your rig tho.

Yeah ETH just fell a bit, but looks like all crypto is falling right now, and ETH is holding steadier than many others. ETH is still up 1% for the 24hr period as of now.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nice rig. I was reading that you could put together a rig today for as low as $1500 and up to $4500, and apparently you can mine around $1400 a month of ETH with the $4500 version. You might need to upgrade your rig tho.
> 
> Yeah ETH just fell a bit, but looks like all crypto is falling right now, and ETH is holding steadier than many others. ETH is still up 1% for the 24hr period as of now.


Yeah that rig isn't going to mine anything. But at the time I had some decent hash. I was running a bunch like that. 4 at one time but that was a few years back. It's pretty much a waste of time setting that old stuff up. I should probably just throw it away. It's just taking up space.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 10, 2021)

Nice flash sale on ETH. Probably last chance to get it under $4000.


----------



## mudballs (May 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Nice flash sale on ETH. Probably last chance to get it under $4000.


Etherium i like...i watched it during development, as much as someone who was slightly interested in the stuff can...i even owned an old Antminer S7, but unplugged it long long ago. Etherium seems really good for a long life


----------



## waterproof808 (May 10, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Etherium i like...i watched it during development, as much as someone who was slightly interested in the stuff can...i even owned an old Antminer S7, but unplugged it long long ago. Etherium seems really good for a long life


gonna be 5 digits soon enough. Already back above $4k after dipping to $3700 this morning.


----------



## bernie344 (May 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've been thinking about setting up a mining rig lately, but kind of feel like I missed the boat and it's too late for a small guy to make any profits on a single rig in 2021. On the other hand this stuff is still relatively young, and some gold nuggets mined and better than none at all. What do you think @xtsho , is it worth it to get into mining now? Do you still run your rig?


Too late?
Brother, its just the beginning.


----------



## bernie344 (May 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No I don't run any rigs anymore. You need some serious hashpower these days. But you never know. It might just be worth the electricity to start them up. That's if things continue to go up.
> 
> I was running 4 rigs like this at one time.
> 
> ...


Mining profits are going mental now, whatever hash rate you got.


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Mining profits are going mental now, whatever hash rate you got.


My old GPUs are no match for ASICS, FPGA's, private mining programs getting twice the hash as public ones, and big mining farms. But I might throw a rig together just for the hell of it and stick it in the spare bedroom. More just for kicks than anything else.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 10, 2021)

Shiba inu meme coin too the moon. Ethereum should hopefully hit 35k, 40k by the end of this bull run. ADA looks promising aswell


----------



## ptrzm (May 11, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Mining profits are going mental now, whatever hash rate you got.


Picked up a 3080 day 1, it's paid for itself more than twice over at this point.

Make hay while the sun shines, ETH mining may (or may not tbf) become a waste of time once London is introduced in the summer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 11, 2021)

ETH and ADA hitting all time highs today.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> ETH and ADA hitting all time highs today.


Yeah shits gunna boom soon to over $15. Matic gunna sky rocket too. XRP mighy blow em all away


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 12, 2021)

Just waiting on coinbase to except XRP again


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 12, 2021)

I took a gamble on ICP hopefully it pays off


----------



## waterproof808 (May 12, 2021)

Another sale day...thanks Elon.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Another sale day...thanks Elon.


On the one hand Elon's right. On the other hand, what dude?.. Elon just now figured out that crypto mining has a toll on the environment? Did he also sell all his holdings? Seems highly doubtful. Also scary that one dude can drop the entire market 20% in a single sentence.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 12, 2021)

Hey the cunt. I lost heaps. Im hodling he aint shaking me.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> On the one hand Elon's right. On the other hand, what dude?.. Elon just now figured out that crypto mining has a toll on the environment? Did he also sell all his holdings? Seems highly doubtful. Also scary that one dude can drop the entire market 20% in a single sentence.


He sold all his btc the shithead. Hes manipulating the market by creating dips to buy other coins.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> On the one hand Elon's right. On the other hand, what dude?.. Elon just now figured out that crypto mining has a toll on the environment? Did he also sell all his holdings? Seems highly doubtful. Also scary that one dude can drop the entire market 20% in a single sentence.


That environmental myth has been busted over and over. Something like over 75% of Miners use renewable energy sources. He better start watching what he types before he gets the SEC on his ass like John Mcafee.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> He sold all his btc the shithead.


Did he? Well that's the nice thing about the blockchain, everyone can see the transactions like a register.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 12, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> He sold all his btc the shithead. Hes manipulating the market by creating dips to buy other coins.


he didnt sell his personal holdings, Tesla sold 10% of its BTC one month after he promised they wouldnt to supposedly "prove its liquidity." And for someone who is so intelligent and a dominant force in the renewable energy industry, it seems super suspect that he did not consider the environmental impacts of crypto before announcing they would accept BTC as payment and then the next month say they are going to stop because its bad for the environment.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> That environmental myth has been busted over and over. Something like over 75% of Miners use renewable energy sources. He better start watching what he types before he gets the SEC on his ass like John Mcafee.


Maybe Elon can get off his ass and put a few billions into renewable energy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> he didnt sell his personal holdings, Tesla sold 10% of its BTC one month after he promised they wouldnt to supposedly "prove its liquidity." And for someone who is so intelligent and a dominant force in the renewable energy industry, it seems super suspect that he did not consider the environmental impacts of crypto before announcing they would accept BTC as payment and then the next month say they are going to stop because its bad for the environment.


Maybe he was just trying to follow up on jokes from his SNL skits. He likes to be a funny guy.


----------



## Billytheluther (May 13, 2021)

Hope every one is holding up i just lost 500 buks so i cashed out.. im so freakin pissed... right at the moment im brokest may i add


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Shiba inu meme coin too the moon. Ethereum should hopefully hit 35k, 40k by the end of this bull run. ADA looks promising aswell


Hows the ETH today?


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> On the one hand Elon's right. On the other hand, what dude?.. Elon just now figured out that crypto mining has a toll on the environment? Did he also sell all his holdings? Seems highly doubtful. Also scary that one dude can drop the entire market 20% in a single sentence.


Noise all f**ken noise, what is your % of power consumption to your gross mining profits?

Do you actually mine or you worked it out by reading other peoples BS?


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Hope every one is holding up i just lost 500 buks so i cashed out.. im so freakin pissed... right at the moment im brokest may i add


Giv it up buddy, you waited till it fell $500 and then sold?


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2021)

The big players take profit. The small players take losses.

Always recover your initial investment as prices go up.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2021)

Other coins are dropping, but my ADA is still looking strong today.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 13, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Hope every one is holding up i just lost 500 buks so i cashed out.. im so freakin pissed... right at the moment im brokest may i add


i'm sorry to hear that but I dont think its game over for DOGE just yet, Elon just tweeted a poll a few days ago asking if Tesla should accept Doge then right after he announced they would stop accepting BTC...kinda feels like Tesla might announce they will accept Doge but who knows.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Other coins are dropping, but my ADA is still looking strong today.


yeah, money is moving towards energy efficient coins. My portfolio took a beating this week but I'm still holding. Once Goguen is finalized and ADA start offering smart contracts and NFT's we could see a lot of upside with ADA.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> yeah, money is moving towards energy efficient coins. My portfolio took a beating this week but I'm still holding. Once Goguen is finalized and ADA start offering smart contracts and NFT's we could see a lot of upside with ADA.


I already have everything in ADA, and except for my ETH2 which is staked.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2021)

ADA just moved into the #4 coin position, passing XRP for total market cap.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> ADA just moved into the #4 coin position, passing XRP for total market cap.


looking like we could see $2 today!


----------



## waterproof808 (May 13, 2021)

Elon already shilling DOGE again, I bet he announces Tesla accepting DOGE before the month is over. Even though I think Doge is crap, this is why you don’t panic sell over a billionaires tweets.


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)

I found a shitcoin called "FELON (F**k Elon)


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Elon already shilling DOGE again, I bet he announces Tesla accepting DOGE before the month is over. Even though I think Doge is crap, this is why you don’t panic sell over a billionaires tweets.
> 
> View attachment 4900405


Trumps twitter replacement.
Billionaires only care about one thing, its all about money and the rest is BS.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 13, 2021)

Hahaha fucking called it. In this thread as a matter of fact (check the first pages). Coinbase will list doge in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 13, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> That environmental myth has been busted over and over. Something like over 75% of Miners use renewable energy sources. He better start watching what he types before he gets the SEC on his ass like John Mcafee.


Lol even if the SEC was like a real enforcement agency that enforced things, they still don’t regulate crypto! They overstepped with XRP and they know it. Crypto is so new they don’t have many laws on the books to enforce. Imagine if they did though, it would be pretty hard to regulate a currency. We also have freedom of speech here. Thank the lord.


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)

The Biggest Polkadot Event of the Year!


Attend in-person at one of our locations worldwide or livestream talks online. Register now to secure your place.




decoded.polkadot.network


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 13, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Hope every one is holding up i just lost 500 buks so i cashed out.. im so freakin pissed... right at the moment im brokest may i add


Don't worry, DOGE is back up now, so you can buy again. Buy high, and sell low right?


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 14, 2021)

Im still holding i didnt panic sell. I bought more nice fire sale


----------



## bernie344 (May 14, 2021)

You yanky boys outa bed yet?
Its friday night here 10.30 pm, waiting for ya`s to get back to buying, I got some mining to do.
ps. checkout Brave Browser, blocks trackers and ads, but they display there own ads which if you decide to look at, they actually pay you in BAT coin.
Its a crypto centric browser.
Just throwin you blokes a bone.
Now get to it.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> i'm sorry to hear that but I dont think its game over for DOGE just yet, Elon just tweeted a poll a few days ago asking if Tesla should accept Doge then right after he announced they would stop accepting BTC...kinda feels like Tesla might announce they will accept Doge but who knows.


Why would they start accepting DOGE? The reason for no longer allowing bitcoin to be used to purchase a car is because of the power consumption used to generate new blocks of coins through mining. DOGE is a POW coin as well and the more people that mine it the higher the difficulty level and the more power needed to mine it. 

People shouldn't let arrogant billionaires control the price with a tweet. Elon Musk is a jerk. eff him and his car company that's never made a profit selling cars. All their profits came from selling energy credits and last quarter from the sale of bitcoin.

I don't understand why some people idolize these people and follow them on twitter.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> That environmental myth has been busted over and over. Something like over 75% of Miners use renewable energy sources. He better start watching what he types before he gets the SEC on his ass like John Mcafee.


It is not an environmental myth. Bitcoin mining consumes a huge amount of power. It doesn't matter where it comes from. It has an environmental impact. Dams kill fish, wind farms are not as environmentally friendly as some think due to the carbon footprint used to build, transport, and maintain them. Hell for that matter Tesla's and electric cars are not the environmentally friendly vehicles some seem to think. The strip mining used for the nickel in the batteries is an environmental catastrophe with entire mountain tops leveled, wildlife habitat destroyed, and toxin leaching into the water table, rivers, and streams. 









Environmental Impacts of Cryptocurrency


You have probably heard of Bitcoin or Ethereum; you may have even heard stories of people getting rich quickly from these and other types of cryptocurrency. However, you may not have thought of the possible environmental impacts of these digital currencies. This is due to the vast amount of...




www.sierraclub.org


----------



## bernie344 (May 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It is not an environmental myth. Bitcoin mining consumes a huge amount of power. It doesn't matter where it comes from. It has an environmental impact. Dams kill fish, wind farms are not as environmentally friendly as some think due to the carbon footprint used to build, transport, and maintain them. Hell for that matter Tesla's and electric cars are not the environmentally friendly vehicles some seem to think. The strip mining used for the nickel in the batteries is an environmental catastrophe with entire mountain tops leveled, wildlife habitat destroyed, and toxin leaching into the water table, rivers, and streams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your electric heating uses a shitload more power than this, and then you go to work and use a shitload more.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> View attachment 4900824
> Your electric heating uses a shitload more power than this, and then you go to work and use a shitload more.


I rarely turn on the heat and I've worked from home for years. My grow light is the biggest user of power in my household.


----------



## WintersBones (May 14, 2021)

What a ride. Still holding strong, haven't sold, probably should have taken a little profit but I missed the peak, oh well. We are already bouncing back and I believe there's more room to grow yet. With more platforms and adoption coming, I'm waiting for at least a $1 now.

And who the fuck knows what Elon is doing, but Doge is actually one of the more energy efficient cryptocurrencies currently, if you guys didn't realize. only XRP is better out of the large cap coins I believe. there's others coming up as well but not as well known. but I guess he's trying to pump it with that angle now? My guess at least.
And we now have confirmation that development work is planned to improve efficiency and make it more practical for future applications? 
Doge has tons of room to grow still... in my total uneducated opinion lol.


----------



## bernie344 (May 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I rarely turn on the heat and I've worked from home for years. My grow light is the biggest user of power in my household.


How can I respond to such a pathetic reply, oh wait I got it.
Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> How can I respond to such a pathetic reply, oh wait I got it.
> Welcome to my ignore list.


The only thing pathetic is the people that think crypto is some new thing and is just now starting.

Bitcoin:

Timestamp
2009-01-08 18:54
Height
1


Etherium:

Timestamp
2015-07-30 08:26
Height
1


That's if you even know what I just posted means. A hint, the genesis block was the first one right before number 1.


The heyday for mining and getting in early is long gone. You're years late to the party.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The only thing pathetic is the people that think crypto is some new thing and is just now starting.
> 
> Bitcoin:
> 
> ...


@bernie344 posts some pretty stupid shit about growing weed too. Not real surprised with his continued garbage posts in this thread. Hopefully I'm already on his ignore list.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)




----------



## waterproof808 (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4901259


she's looking good eh? 5th highest market cap for a coin that doesnt even have smart contracts yet and many consider to be incomplete, just imagine when more upgrades roll out.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Bitcoins like digital gold. Its here to stay and will always have value. Ethereum is silver


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 15, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> You yanky boys outa bed yet?
> Its friday night here 10.30 pm, waiting for ya`s to get back to buying, I got some mining to do.
> ps. checkout Brave Browser, blocks trackers and ads, but they display there own ads which if you decide to look at, they actually pay you in BAT coin.
> Its a crypto centric browser.
> ...


Im not a yank im australian shithead


----------



## bernie344 (May 15, 2021)

Shortsighted Sellers Made This A Great Week To Buy Bitcoin


A bitcoin price crash this week provided investors with an attractive moment to enter positions in the bitcoin market.




www.nasdaq.com


----------



## bernie344 (May 15, 2021)

Sticks n stones mofo`s.
Young dudes between 16 and 20 years old on here pretending to be something they are not, its a recurring thing right across these forums talking about things they know F all about and when they get pulled up for talking BS, they just outright lie about who they are and what they know.
Plenty of older experience people can see it and dont even bother to engage you in conversation.
And then through they're frustration they resort to name calling and other childish antics.
Bill Burr said 85% of people online are not worth engaging, and that`s you c**ts.
Quote "So I`ll end this shit with a f**k you and have a nice day"


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 15, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Sticks n stones mofo`s.
> Young dudes between 16 and 20 years old on here pretending to be something they are not, its a recurring thing right across these forums talking about things they know F all about and when they get pulled up for talking BS, they just outright lie about who they are and what they know.
> Plenty of older experience people can see it and dont even bother to engage you in conversation.
> And then through they're frustration they resort to name calling and other childish antics.
> ...


Hahahaha. If you’re mad then you aren’t making enough money. Don’t let the door hit ya where the lord split ya.
Ps. Doge is going up again!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 15, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Sticks n stones mofo`s.
> Young dudes between 16 and 20 years old on here pretending to be something they are not, its a recurring thing right across these forums talking about things they know F all about and when they get pulled up for talking BS, they just outright lie about who they are and what they know.
> Plenty of older experience people can see it and dont even bother to engage you in conversation.
> And then through they're frustration they resort to name calling and other childish antics.
> ...


I'm old enough to be one of your fathers, Bernie.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 16, 2021)

Im young not even 30 yet


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 16, 2021)

ADA is were its at.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm old enough to be one of your fathers, Bernie.


They think they found something new in cryptocurrency and now they're an expert. They don't seem to understand that the first bitcoin block was mined over 10 years ago in 2009 and that some of us have been in crypto longer than they even knew it existed. I have wallets going back to before 2013. 

Whenever someone resorts to name calling you know they have started to realize that they don't have a clue.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 16, 2021)

Weekend fire sale. Get em while they're hot!


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Weekend fire sale. Get em while they're hot!


Yeah right. I'm not putting any money in. But I think you're being sarcastic.


----------



## bernie344 (May 16, 2021)

Hows the crypto experts travelling today with the arse falling out of everything.
BTC on the way down to 32k and all the alts are going with it.
Bernie doesnt mind too much coz even in this market he is still making money, cause Bernie is a miner not a trader.
Mr Bernie makes money every day.



Got any more education for Bernie, he really needs your help LOL!


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Hows the crypto experts travelling today with the arse falling out of everything.
> BTC on the way down to 32k and all the alts are going with it.
> Bernie doesnt mind too much coz even in this market he is still making money, cause Bernie is a miner not a trader.
> Mr Bernie makes money every day.
> ...



Oh good grief.

The bubble has popped and there is nothing that your idol Elon can do. Hell he probably unloaded a ton helping to cause the dump. 

Going to the Moon! Buying a Lambo! Blah blah blah blah blah 

You're not making what you're showing in those screenshots. If you had the equipment for that amount of hash you would be burning a bunch of electricity. If you're buying it then your not even breaking even. Screenshots of what you can make with X amount of hash don't take into account the cost for running the rigs or the cost of owning them. ASIC, GPU, FPGA. All use power to mine. The more hash you have the more power you use. Rigs can use much more power than lights for growing weed and you run them 24/7. 

Just please stop embarrassing yourself. It's hard to watch. I don't believe that you're making that much every day. You typed in some parameters on a mining profitability calculator and took screenshots. You're not fooling me. Lets see a screenshot of you're bitcoin wallet.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Hows the crypto experts travelling today with the arse falling out of everything.
> BTC on the way down to 32k and all the alts are going with it.
> Bernie doesnt mind too much coz even in this market he is still making money, cause Bernie is a miner not a trader.
> Mr Bernie makes money every day.
> ...



Also, since you're mining how about some pictures of this mining equipment. I posted a picture of some of my old mining stuff from years ago because I was actually mining. Lets see your gear. There is nothing illegal about it so posting some pictures shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 16, 2021)

I can shows yah my mining equipment. I got a wok and snuffer bottle of to mine gold lol


----------



## bernie344 (May 16, 2021)

So much red, and thats Bernie`s fovourite colour.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 17, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> So much red, and thats Bernie`s fovourite colour.
> View attachment 4902776


My favourite too i buy while people panic sell. Btc will start mooning soon. Btc predicted to hit 150k this year. Ethereum should hit 30k maybe 40k. ADA $15.


----------



## bernie344 (May 17, 2021)

So here Bernie sits staring at the ETH and BTC charts with over 1k USDT and a bunch of Aussie $ in his crypto and fiat wallets.

Bernie has an idea, how about he puts all that back into the market now at a discount rate, he will make a killing when the price goes back up?

Hmmm not a bad idea, but wait, when ETH was @ 3,650 Bernie thought it was a bargain.

But this morning ETH went down to 3,100, Bernie soon realizes this is crazy thinking cause he is not a trader and as brilliant as he is, he cant predict the future unlike the Crypto experts.

No Bernie believes only a fool would buy Crypto with serious money, Bernie mines and sells mines and sells then mines and sells, Bernie doesnt buy crypto at any price because Bernie is a miner not a fool.


----------



## Qube (May 17, 2021)

Berne mined 16 tons and what did he get? He still owes his soul to the company store.


----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I think we are in a big bubble waiting to pop.


----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 17, 2021)




----------



## waterproof808 (May 17, 2021)

brutal weekend but recovering nicely.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 17, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> So here Bernie sits staring at the ETH and BTC charts with over 1k USDT and a bunch of Aussie $ in his crypto and fiat wallets.
> 
> Bernie has an idea, how about he puts all that back into the market now at a discount rate, he will make a killing when the price goes back up?
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 17, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> ADA is were its at.


I traded 1/3 of my ADA yesterday for MATIC and made a nice little 10% despite the current slump.


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

Bernie still smashing em outa the park, with the king coin down to 40k usd, 52k aud.

Where I live an oz of weed is $200 so Im almost producing a pound of weed a month from 1250 watts, and there is no manicuring drying or packaging and its sold in 1 second.
The average grow takes 4 months, so who here can grow 4 pounds in 4 months off 1250 watts.
You wanna talk about power consumption?


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I traded 1/3 of my ADA yesterday for MATIC and made a nice little 10% despite the current slump.


You made 10% on one third and today lost 20% on the other two thirds.

Tell us about your losses, I bet your only down $5 cause you started with $10......Mr Big time


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

Price down more, profit up more


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

And up it goes, Bernie why are you d man?
Please stop guys, your too kind.


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

Go you good thing.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Bernie still smashing em outa the park, with the king coin down to 40k usd, 52k aud.
> View attachment 4904259
> Where I live an oz of weed is $200 so Im almost producing a pound of weed a month from 1250 watts, and there is no manicuring drying or packaging and its sold in 1 second.
> The average grow takes 4 months, so who here can grow 4 pounds in 4 months off 1250 watts.
> You wanna talk about power consumption?


Gee, I can make screenshots too. According to my screenshot I'm making more profit than you. You'll have to change the numbers you plugged into that mining profitability calculator to make more than me.

Whoo Hoo! I'm smashing it!


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

I hope those new to crypto are learning the reality of just how volatile it really is.


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I traded 1/3 of my ADA yesterday for MATIC and made a nice little 10% despite the current slump.


Lets see ya lie your way outa this one


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

It just keeps getting worse ay Dias


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

The bloodbath I predicted way back in this thread happened quicker than even I had anticipated.


May 2nd:



xtsho said:


> You guys be careful with your money out there. I've been in this game a long time. Before most had even heard of bitcoin. I've seen too many pumps and dumps to count. A bunch of people lost their shorts a few years ago when bitcoin made it's first big run to $20K. A year later it was barely above $3000.
> 
> Many of these coins have no real world use. They are not being used for anything but speculation and will never be used for anything. Many are held by just a few people with ties to the many cryptocurrency exchanges and manipulate the price. Fake volume on the exchanges is a very real thing. Places like coinbase are highly regulated and don't do that kind of stuff but even they follow the average price of the coin which as I have stated is usually being manipulated by a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)




----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 19, 2021)

Shits good. Everythings cheap time to make some moneys


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

Shits goin crazy


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

Just have to be in the right coins. Don't follow the hype like these are cannabis nutrients.

*Zano Price (ZANO)*
$3.39
+10.99%


----------



## mudballs (May 19, 2021)

Rumor is it's china dumping crypto...whole market taking hit actually from this


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> You made 10% on one third and today lost 20% on the other two thirds.
> View attachment 4904297View attachment 4904297
> Tell us about your losses, I bet your only down $5 cause you started with $10......Mr Big time


Well actually I had already traded the MATIC back for double the ADA that I originally used to buy the MATIC with. Doubling my coins seems like good profit to me. I'm in it for the long haul, I don't plan on cashing out anytime soon, and even if I did cash out right now during the major dip, I'd still be making profit on my original investment.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 19, 2021)

what I don't get is what everyone will use these coins for...


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> what I don't get is what everyone will use these coins for...


Anything that you wouldn't want to go through your bank for. As an example..


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

I'm just glad I pulled my money out of ATOM and ETC over a week ago, and put it all into ADA (except for what I have staked in ETH2).


----------



## bernie344 (May 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well actually I had already traded the MATIC back for double the ADA that I originally used to buy the MATIC with. Doubling my coins seems like good profit to me. I'm in it for the long haul, I don't plan on cashing out anytime soon, and even if I did cash out right now during the major dip, I'd still be making profit on my original investment.


Hahahahahahaha, Ive read enough shit from you and wont be reading anymore.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Hahahahahahaha, Ive read enough shit from you and wont be reading anymore.


Is trading really that complicated for you to understand?..


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

Someone should tell Elon to tweet this..









Researcher Suggests Ethereum 2.0 Will Use 99.95% Less Energy


New estimates from the Ethereum Foundation indicate that Ethereum's upgrade to proof of stake will cut the network's energy demands dramatically.




decrypt.co


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

I guess @bernie344 should start looking for a job soon, since proof of work (mining) cryptos are the old new, and proof of stake are the new new.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Hahahahahahaha, Ive read enough shit from you and wont be reading anymore.





PJ Diaz said:


> Is trading really that complicated for you to understand?..
> 
> View attachment 4904728


So, right now, I could convert the same amount of ADA back to MATIC for 10% more MATIC than I started with. That's how profit trading works Bernie. It's really not that tricky.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 20, 2021)

Just 2x my cash with ICP like a boss


----------



## bernie344 (May 20, 2021)

Just Smokin Joints and drinkin Carlton Dry, its been a big night and day.
Might have a song.


----------



## bernie344 (May 20, 2021)

What I just cant understand is in a volatile market, the worlds best traders are right here in this thread, Bloomberg must be watching this thread to get some tips, you blokes who can still turn a profit after a 30% plunge are truly amazing traders.
Elon has nothin on you blokes.


----------



## bernie344 (May 20, 2021)

Good to see everything is getting back to normal.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 20, 2021)

ADA is already up over 50% from the dip.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 20, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Good to see everything is getting back to normal.
> View attachment 4904982View attachment 4904982


I make that a 1 minute trade


----------



## bernie344 (May 20, 2021)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> I make that a 1 minute trade


Well you wont be doing anymore trading with me Mr Lambo, BMW steering wheel.
Goodbye.


----------



## bernie344 (May 20, 2021)

I was thinkin about that bloke who said he very rarely uses the heater in winter and has been working from home for many years.
He is a f**kn Eskimo, rugged up in his Eskimo outfit he wouldnt need a heater, and as for working from home I bet he has a hole cut in the ice right out front of his Igloo, where he catches fish to feed his Eskimo family.
Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 20, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Well you wont be doing anymore trading with me Mr Lambo, BMW steering wheel.
> Goodbye.


Lol i got more than a bmw and lambo. Want a pic of my chiron


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 20, 2021)

What about my mclaren p1


----------



## bernie344 (May 20, 2021)

Its $109 more than I had yesterday.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

*Zano Price (ZANO)*
$3.71
+24.15%


----------



## Corso312 (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> *Zano Price (ZANO)*
> $3.71
> +24.15%



You recommend buying this?


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> You recommend buying this?


I'm not going to recommend buying anything. But this crypto has some underlying properties that are pretty solid. 

It's a cryptonote coin. So it's 100% anonymous unlike bitcoin, Doge, or other cryptocurrencies that have visible addresses and amount of coins in each address. With cryptonote using ring signatures you can't see anything on the block explorer that shows how much is in a wallet or transfers between wallets. 

The developer is one of the original creators of cryptonote.

It's POW and POS.

They just implemented Atomic Swaps.

It's extremely undervalued compared to Monero which is also a cryptonote coin and uses fixes from this developer to add to their own code. Monero is currently $263. Zano is a better coin technology wise.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

*Zano Price (ZANO)*
$4.07
+28.10%


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

*Zano Price (ZANO)*
$4.48
+35.82%


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 20, 2021)

Stupid Coinbase doesn't support ZANO.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Stupid Coinbase doesn't support ZANO.


TradeOgre doesn't require KYC yet.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 20, 2021)

I'm thinking the dip was just a reset so that ADA can find it's way to the #3 altcoin. Watch out BNB and XRP.


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2021)

ETH down 40% in the last seven days.
DOGE down 35% in the last seven days.


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2021)

Sure has gotten quite in this thread. What happened to all the Moon talk?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> ETH down 40% in the last seven days.
> DOGE down 35% in the last seven days.


I'm honestly shocked in how durable DOGE has proven to be compared to some other more "stable" coins. BNB is really taking a shit this week. I personally haven't lost any money yet, and still looking forward to a good bounce. I don't hold any DOGE myself.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 21, 2021)

You know things are bad when Tether is the #3 coin. Yikes!


----------



## bernie344 (May 22, 2021)

Bernie has been doin some fine tuning.


----------



## bernie344 (May 22, 2021)

Bernie has sent .006 to the market with his lowest ever network fee of 14 cents.
He placed a limit sell order of 41.2k on the .006.
How long will Bernie have to wait before the trade is executed?


----------



## bernie344 (May 22, 2021)

Question for the crypto brains trust.
If I had $200 in btc and it went down by 50% in one day but the following day it went up by 50% how much would I now have in $?

Failure to answer means you dont know.


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Question for the crypto brains trust.
> If I had $200 in btc and it went down by 50% in one day but the following day it went up by 50% how much would I now have in $?
> 
> Failure to answer means you dont know.


150?


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

It looks like the clown that thinks he's the Crypto Wizard is back with more of their kiddie talk. 

Talking in third party like they're in a Seinfeld episode. Too funny.


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

This is exactly what I predicted was going to happen while others were talking about ETH hitting $35K. I've been around crypto for years. Anyone that has saw this coming. 

"On Wednesday, a broad crypto crash wiped out about $1 trillion in market value — a staggering drop from $2.5 trillion just a week ago. Bitcoin, which accounts for more than 40% of the global crypto market, nosedived 30% to $30,000 on Wednesday, its lowest point since January.
By Friday, bitcoin had rebounded slightly, to around $37,000 — bruised by continued regulatory concerns, and far off its all time high above $64,000 that it hit a month ago."


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2021)

I believe etherium will drop below 2k..when it does I will pounce.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 22, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I believe etherium will drop below 2k..when it does I will pounce.


So will many institutions. Crypto isn't dead, it's just taking a nap. The bounce back will be strong.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 22, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Question for the crypto brains trust.
> If I had $200 in btc and it went down by 50% in one day but the following day it went up by 50% how much would I now have in $?
> 
> Failure to answer means you dont know.


Since we're playing fun math games, how about this one. If I had $1000 of ADA and held it for 3-weeks while it went up 140%, then over the course of the following week reduced in value by 36%, how much would I have made?


----------



## Corso312 (May 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Since we're playing fun math games, how about this one. If I had $1000 of ADA and held it for 3-weeks while it went up 140%, then over the course of the following week reduced in value by 36%, how much would I have made?



1,536$ ?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 22, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> 1,536$ ?


That would be the balance, so $563 would be the profit.


----------



## bernie344 (May 23, 2021)

Can`t wait to hear how much the rollitup crypto gurus have made today.


----------



## mudballs (May 23, 2021)

Mudballs has been thinking....if Bernie344 makes a living from his precious mining, why would he be making fun of massive crypto loses....mudballs thinks bernie344 isn't all that smart after all


----------



## bernie344 (May 23, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Mudballs has been thinking....if Bernie344 makes a living from his precious mining, why would he be making fun of massive crypto loses....mudballs thinks bernie344 isn't all that smart after all


If Mudballs was to go back and read this thread he would relise that most of the punters here were full of shit, he would have read that even when the market has fallen 30% across the board in one day somehow they have all still managed to turn a profit, so Mudballs would then understand why Bernie has posed the question today.
As for Bernies precious mining, if mudballs had a clue about it he would know that crypto miners not only mine but they also validate all crypto transactions and those transactions have fees, so when there is high volatility and there are many players buying and selling crypto the volume of transactions increase tremendously, and so do the amount of fees paid, so whether the market is falling or rising fast Bernies profits increase sometimes by over 200% but usually by at least 50% which is happening right now as per the BTC/USDT chart below.

And as to how Bernie makes a living Mudballs should actually ask Bernie before making assumptions.


----------



## xtsho (May 23, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Mudballs has been thinking....if Bernie344 makes a living from his precious mining, why would he be making fun of massive crypto loses....mudballs thinks bernie344 isn't all that smart after all


The clown is full of it. They have not been making all this mining profit they've been talking about. The difficulty levels are still high making mining with their alleged small time mining equipment unprofitable due to the collapse in prices. There is a reason I didn't start running any mining rigs. You can't compete with the big farms in China and other places with massive amounts of hash power. 

They're just on here trolling.


----------



## xtsho (May 23, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I believe etherium will drop below 2k..when it does I will pounce.


So did you pounce? 

*Ethereum Price (ETH)*
$1,982.02


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 23, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Can`t wait to hear how much the rollitup crypto gurus have made today.
> View attachment 4907355


Haha, yeah, PJ Diaz isn't making money today. PJ Diaz isn't worried though, because PJ Diaz was planning to hold all along, so PJ Diaz knows that this is just a roadbump, because PJ Diaz understands that while "what goes up must come down", PJ Diaz also knows that the opposite is true, because PJ Diaz understands that life is like a wave. Ebb and flow.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 24, 2021)

I had an order for ETH get filled at $1800 but my ADA bag has been the most resilient by far.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> So did you pounce?
> 
> *Ethereum Price (ETH)*
> $1,982.02



No, I was out at the patch all weekend digging holes and planting.. I think it will hit 1900 again though.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> No, I was out at the patch all weekend digging holes and planting.. I think it will hit 1900 again though.


Oh well. And you're probably right. 

One thing I've noticed in crypto these last few months is that it's not following the typical patterns it has in the past. But these days we have people like Elon Musk that mentions DOGE and a worthless coin is now tommorows messiah. Crazy stuff. The underlying properties of DOGE never changed. The fact that Elon Musk tweeted about it and made it increase in value astronomically makes absolutely no logical sense. It was and still is nothing but hype.

I could rent a couple VPS's for seed nodes, clone the code off of github, change a couple lines of code, compile the executables and wallets, generate the genesis block, and then start mining on a blockchain that is the exact same technology. There is absolutely nothing unique about DOGE. In fact it's originally a clone of Litecoin which was a clone of Bitcoin.


Maybe we should launch a coin. Just have to think of a cool name, write a Whitepaper, setup a cool looking website, etc... Then have a public offering.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Oh well. And you're probably right.
> 
> One thing I've noticed in crypto these last few months is that it's not following the typical patterns it has in the past. But these days we have people like Elon Musk that mentions DOGE and a worthless coin is now tommorows messiah. Crazy stuff. The underlying properties of DOGE never changed. The fact that Elon Musk tweeted about it and made it increase in value astronomically makes absolutely no logical sense. It was and still is nothing but hype.
> 
> ...



I don't understand any of that, I don't think I ever will. Im just looking to buy etherium at 1900 and sell it at 35-40k .. Which I think is doable. Then Ill dump all that in Berkshire Hathaway or Nestle.


----------



## xtsho (May 24, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I don't understand any of that, I don't think I ever will. Im just looking to buy etherium at 1900 and sell it at 35-40k .. Which I think is doable. Then Ill dump all that in Berkshire Hathaway or Nestle.



I don't know who understands what. But it sounds like you have a plan for what you want to do. That's more than many. Planning leads to success.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 24, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> No, I was out at the patch all weekend digging holes and planting.. I think it will hit 1900 again though.


why not just place a limit order at your price target and wait for it to get filled?


----------



## bernie344 (May 25, 2021)

https://masterbrews.cards


----------



## Corso312 (May 25, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> why not just place a limit order at your price target and wait for it to get filled?


Because Im an idiot


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Sure has gotten quite in this thread. What happened to all the Moon talk?


Haha 1000% seems pretty good to me! I’m still happy!


----------



## xtsho (May 28, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> Haha 1000% seems pretty good to me! I’m still happy!


I never said people weren't making money. I made a ton during that last runup myself. I've just urged caution due to the volatility of cryptocurrencies. Some were acting like things were just going to keep going up and all the crazy talk about what this coin or that coin were going to be worth next month, next year, like the party would never end. Another double digit drop today. The big boys holding large amounts of coins dumped when bitcoin was $60K and everything else was seeing 40-50%+ gains in a month. They'll sit it out for awhile and enjoy their profits.





Corso312 said:


> Because Im an idiot


Do you have your order in? It could get filled by tomorrow morning. We'll have to see how things play out.


----------



## bernie344 (May 28, 2021)

Too easy, Bernie picks up 8.5 Cake @ 15.5 this morning and it sells @ 16.58 only a few hours later.
How much did Bernie pay out of his own pocket?
Nothing, he mined ETH and paid for the Cake, makin $ on top of made $.
We like your style Bern.


----------



## bernie344 (May 29, 2021)

Not much goin on in this thread, opportunities are there for those who were smart and unloaded earlier, if you`ve been holding, well things arn`t looking good, Doge would be a buy @ .25


----------



## Nizza (May 29, 2021)

I've been riding this out, buying and selling daily with the DOGE and having a fun time learning the crypto market. I'm gonna stick with it, what a fun game.

I bought a little m5stack stock ticker to track it but it turns out it is only set up for xrp, etherium, bitcoin, and a few other cryptos

does anyone know how i could add doge to it? It uses arduino


----------



## bernie344 (May 29, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I've been riding this out, buying and selling daily with the DOGE and having a fun time learning the crypto market. I'm gonna stick with it, what a fun game.
> 
> I bought a little m5stack stock ticker to track it but it turns out it is only set up for xrp, etherium, bitcoin, and a few other cryptos
> 
> does anyone know how i could add doge to it? It uses arduino


Everything is already under pressure and the problem rite now is we are in the dreaded weekend slow trading, the last few weekends havnt been kind, we could see some big falls, I`d be staying out of it at least for now.


----------



## Nizza (May 29, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Everything is already under pressure and the problem rite now is we are in the dreaded weekend slow trading, the last few weekends havnt been kind, we could see some big falls, I`d be staying out of it at least for now.


nah bro
doge to the mooooooooon!
still buying the dips!


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (May 29, 2021)

It’ll all go eventually. I’m holding for a year because I don’t wanna lose half to taxes. Everybody’s style is different though.
Edit: at least a year.


----------



## bernie344 (May 29, 2021)

Hows Elon goin with his 1.5 bil btc @40k the shareholders aint very happy with him.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Jun 2, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Hows Elon goin with his 1.5 bil btc @40k the shareholders aint very happy with him.
> View attachment 4912242View attachment 4912242


His stock is still one of the highest priced on any exchange. Not sure what you mean. His shareholders are very happy. Zoom out a little


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 3, 2021)

Tesla reported $19 billion cash on hand in December 2020. Their bitcoin holdings don't even represent 10% of their cash on hand.


----------



## Just Be (Jun 3, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> Lol even if the SEC was like a real enforcement agency that enforced things, they still don’t regulate crypto! They overstepped with XRP and they know it. Crypto is so new they don’t have many laws on the books to enforce. Imagine if they did though, it would be pretty hard to regulate a currency. We also have freedom of speech here. Thank the lord.


The SEC is about to get bitch-slapped.


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Jun 3, 2021)

Just Be said:


> The SEC is about to get bitch-slapped.


And the award for most ineffective government agency goes to....


----------



## Just Be (Jun 3, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> And the award for most ineffective government agency goes to....


All of them.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Jun 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4915764


How’s that crow taste? Just messin with ya. Here’s a fun couple of screenshots from yesterday.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 3, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> How’s that crow taste? Just messin with ya. Here’s a fun couple of screenshots from yesterday.


Haha, yeah I have zero regrets. But I might enter this DOGE giveaway thing. If you look at the official rules, which takes several clicks to find, you can see that you are able to enter by just sending a 3x5 card to Coinbase. No purchase necessary (aka, method 2)..


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Jun 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Haha, yeah I have zero regrets. But I might enter this DOGE giveaway thing. If you look at the official rules, which takes several clicks to find, you can see that you are able to enter by just sending a 3x5 card to Coinbase. No purchase necessary (aka, method 2)..
> 
> View attachment 4915891
> 
> View attachment 4915892


I don’t care whether you invest or not. I was simply referring to your doubt that Coinbase would list doge.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 3, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> I don’t care whether you invest or not. I was simply referring to your doubt that Coinbase would list doge.


Fair enough.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

Interesting article here..









Vitalik Buterin Says He Loves 'Doge,' Suggests Dogecoin-Ethereum Collaboration For Scalability - Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA)


Ethereum (ETH) co-creator Vitalik Buterin said he loves Dogecoin (DOGE) and has suggested collaboration between the meme cryptocurrency and Ethereum for scalability.




www.benzinga.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


Didn’t know those guys were still around. I hope they don’t crash my casino.


----------



## mudballs (Jun 6, 2021)

Im calling this the bottom for Ethereum and the start of the btc/eth decoupling...bought some Ethereum on coinbase yesterday. If you look at the weekly chart, Ether stopped mirroring btc...friggin finally


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Im calling this the bottom for Ethereum and the start of the btc/eth decoupling...bought some Ethereum on coinbase yesterday. If you look at the weekly chart, Ether stopped mirroring btc...friggin finally


Yep..


----------



## bernie344 (Jun 8, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Im calling this the bottom for Ethereum and the start of the btc/eth decoupling...bought some Ethereum on coinbase yesterday. If you look at the weekly chart, Ether stopped mirroring btc...friggin finally


Hows that workin out for you today fuckwit, everything is bigger in Texas they say, but yours is a big Texas loss.
Its a fucken hoot and you called it.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 8, 2021)

still plenty of opportunities to scalp or swing trade if you play that game.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> still plenty of opportunities to scalp or swing trade if you play that game.


Best thing to do is work with multiple coins kept on exchanges. Sell on the bumps and buy on the dips. When you get more than you feel comfortable leaving on an exchange then dump the excess and transfer the bitcoin to a local wallet.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 10, 2021)

Bitcoin is king. Eth isn't going to decouple whatever that means. All these cryptocurrencies that are trying to become some form of financial vehicle but have no actual use outside of speculation are not going to take over the throne from bitcoin. Bitcoin will always be the gold of cryptocurrencies.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Bitcoin is king. Eth isn't going to decouple whatever that means. All these cryptocurrencies that are trying to become some form of financial vehicle but have no actual use outside of speculation are not going to take over the throne from bitcoin. Bitcoin will always be the gold of cryptocurrencies.


yeah it is king, for now we will see though.
I feel like XRP isn't going to be low for too long, I want to buy more but I'm maxed out on my investing for now. I bought 500$ in AMP when it released on coinbase, or when i noticed it on friday and made 100$. these coins coming into coinbase have nice spikes

I found out that if you transfer your investment into tether when it spikes, you can transfer it back when it dips to buy and sell the dips for no gas fees. Learning things!!


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2021)

Sure did quiet down in this thread. It's been another brutal week for crypto.


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 21, 2021)

Nizza said:


> for fun , I put 100$ in dogecoin
> I've never invested in anything and wondering what anyone thought of this


Buy and hold. It might be a wild ride.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2021)

FidelCa$hflow said:


> Buy and hold. It might be a wild ride.


Wild ride is right. ETH was $4293 May 12th. Now 40 days later it's hovering just above $1900. Over a 50% drop in 40 days. I called this way back in the thread. I was telling people to take profits. If they didn't they missed out.

Buy and hold? No thanks. I doubt it's hit bottom yet.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 21, 2021)

Easy come, easy go


----------



## FidelCa$hflow (Jun 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Wild ride is right. ETH was $4293 May 12th. Now 40 days later it's hovering just above $1900. Over a 50% drop in 40 days. I called this way back in the thread. I was telling people to take profits. If they didn't they missed out.
> 
> Buy and hold? No thanks. I doubt it's hit bottom yet.


The volatility is always a temporary correction, then like with btc theres a stabilizing thing then another parabolic rise…honestly there are algorithms built into trading systems for crypto so ur only possibility of gain is long term or the result of lick.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 21, 2021)

Someone said they were waiting for ETH to drop below $1900. It looks like their limit order has been filled.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2021)

Come on! You can do it!


----------



## Nizza (Jul 4, 2021)

So I got this crypto scalping bot called 3commas and set it to super risky and put 1500 dollars on it. Well see how it goes!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2021)

Nizza said:


> So I got this crypto scalping bot called 3commas and set it to super risky and put 1500 dollars on it. Well see how it goes!


Good luck. I haven't heard of that bot. I just use the standard trading bots where I set all the parameters.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2021)

im just holding. staking eth is fun 

still up on everything else.. doge nano cardano mostly


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 19, 2021)

Its getting ugly out here in the crypro field.... HODL


----------



## xtsho (Jul 20, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> Its getting ugly out here in the crypro field.... HODL


HODL? BTC went from $60K to under $30K in 90 days. I bet those that were holding BTC when it was $60K with they had sold instead of HODL. 

The rapid crash from the peak was obvious to many of us that have been in crypto for years. We were selling and taking huge profits. Those that HODL just watched any profits evaporate. I didn't sell because I needed the money. I sold because I knew the price levels were not sustainable and smartly sold some of my holdings at the peak. I plan on using some of those profits to buy back in but not yet as I think BTC will come close to touching $20K again.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 23, 2021)

I hopped on the train, got me some doge, xrp, amp, eth, minds and bat. I am interested to see how this ride goes, I put only like 5 bills in and I consider it already gone so I am pretty unattached emotionally. If it skyrockets I will definitely sell some and then buy back in the dip but if I had bitcoin when it shot to 60k there is no way in hell you'd see me holding all of it, that is the common sense time to get out.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2021)

Bulls are back


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 24, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> if I had bitcoin when it shot to 60k there is no way in hell you'd see me holding all of it, that is the common sense time to get out.


It’s easy to say that when you had no skin in the game and just witnessed a 50% pullback from ATH. Much harder in practice.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

Welp, we're looking pretty good today kids! Hopefully the upward trend continues for a bit, and we'll be back in business. I'm sort of kicking myself for not buying AMP a couple days ago when I was thinking about it, and now see it up over 40% in the past 24 hours.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> It’s easy to say that when you had no skin in the game and just witnessed a 50% pullback from ATH. Much harder in practice.


It is hard but it can be done. We'll see how far this rally goes. I thought it would go a little lower before it went back up. But it's all speculation.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 26, 2021)

We just witnessed an epic bear liquidation event over the weekend, textbook short squeeze. 



> In the past 24 hours, more than 100,000 traders were liquidated for about $1.14 billion, with nearly $950 million being the short positions.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 26, 2021)

whos holding XRP? Anyone following along with the case? I'm hoping it rockets!


----------



## xtsho (Jul 27, 2021)

Nizza said:


> whos holding XRP? Anyone following along with the case? I'm hoping it rockets!


You do understand that the majority of XRP is held by just a couple of people? The vast majority is held by a couple guys that started it way back in 2011. They have been selling it off for years and pocketing the money. And in the 10 years since it's creation it still has no real world use.

*XRP supply*

The original founders pre-mined (created before the project’s launch) one hundred billion XRP tokens in 2012. Ripple retained 80 billion tokens to fund future operations and development, whilst the founders divided the remaining XRP between them.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The vast majority is held by a couple guys that started it way back in 2011. They have been selling it off for years and pocketing the money.


As I understand it, Jed McCaleb (one of the founders of Ripple) has been dumping the majority of what he sold of his 8 billion XRP into his own creation (XLM) which has a very good chance of being amongst the few cryptos that will still be around in another four or five years. Fortunately, McCaleb's XRP holdings are expected to be sold off by September.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2021)

Just a heads up, tomorrow the SEC is supposed to announce Crypto regulations. Some exchanges like FTX have already started making changes, like limiting leverage, hinting that they might already know whats coming.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 27, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Just a heads up, tomorrow the SEC is supposed to announce Crypto regulations. Some exchanges like FTX have already started making changes, like limiting leverage, hinting that they might already know whats coming.


Earlier this month, Senator Elizabeth Warren had given the SEC a July 28th deadline to figure out its role in regulation of cryptos. What's due tomorrow is Gary Gensler's reply to Elizabeth Warren. At most, we'll see news stories regarding Gensler's reply.. (Just within the past day or so, Elizabeth Warren has put out another call for regulation.) ..Given all the current hoopla surrounding the Ripple/SEC lawsuit, we won't see any form of regulation until this case gets settled which, according to attorney Jeremy Hogan, isn't going to happen until at least November.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 29, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> It’s easy to say that when you had no skin in the game and just witnessed a 50% pullback from ATH. Much harder in practice.


it is easy to say because I know what it is like to go all in on things, I have skin in the game in more than a few things that are a lot scarier than a bitcoin surge or bust. I do have plenty of crypto now to play with and when I insert the coin I consider it lost until I reap the rewards. 

If you can't afford to lose it don't play it.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2021)

Bummer for them. Looks like they're screwed.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 4, 2021)

im up 85% on $Luna in a little over 2 weeks. 

EIP1559 is happening tomorrow.


----------



## Ns950641 (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone else playing with alchemy pay (ACH)? Dropped $300 at $0.08 thinking of picking up more if it drops to .13 again.


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Bummer for them. Looks like they're screwed.


UPHOLD app has a 2 step authentication that never actually works so you can buy coins but you can't pull your money out, its a total scam. Check out reddit if you are curious, I had to transfer my shit off their app to a different one and go through hoops to get my money. 

Crypto is the next big thing that brings a shit ton of scammers and issues. I can totally see a lot of people losing their wallets password and then coins just floating in the air lol.


----------



## Just Be (Aug 7, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> UPHOLD app has a 2 step authentication that never actually works so you can buy coins but you can't pull your money out, its a total scam. Check out reddit if you are curious, I had to transfer my shit off their app to a different one and go through hoops to get my money.
> 
> Crypto is the next big thing that brings a shit ton of scammers and issues. I can totally see a lot of people losing their wallets password and then coins just floating in the air lol.


Sadly, the majority of the assets on Uphold can't be put directly into your own hardware wallet. From what I can tell, BTC, ETH and XRP are the only ones that can be moved once their ridiculous 65 day cool off period has ended. As far as the scammers go, they're already present but I think that the biggest scam(s) / issues will come in the form of regulation(s).


----------



## Just Be (Aug 7, 2021)

In case any of you haven't heard about the current cryptospace battle with *the Infrastructure Bill*. these should bring you up to speed. The Senate floor is closed for tonight but will resume tomorrow at 12 noon.


----------



## Just Be (Aug 9, 2021)

Senate is live right now trying to get a unanimous vote to amended wording in the Infrastructure Bill pertaining to digital assets. For better or worse, this is history in the making. You can watch here. https://www.senate.gov/legislative/floor_activity_pail.htm


----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2021)

Hackers return $260 mln to cryptocurrency platform after massive theft


Hackers behind one of the biggest ever cryptocurrency heists have returned more than a third of $613 million in digital coins they stole, the company at the center of the hack said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 12, 2021)

Just Be said:


> Senate is live right now trying to get a unanimous vote to amended wording in the Infrastructure Bill pertaining to digital assets. For better or worse, this is history in the making. You can watch here. https://www.senate.gov/legislative/floor_activity_pail.htm


History was made on January 03, 2009. That's when the bitcoin genesis block was created and the bitcoin blockchain was born. That was the beginning of cryptocurrency. 

Block 0

This block was mined on January 03, 2009 at 10:15 AM PST by Unknown. It currently has 695,417 confirmations on the Bitcoin blockchain.
The miner(s) of this block earned a total reward of 50.00000000 BTC.









Blockchain.com Explorer | BCH | ETH | BCH


The easiest and most trusted transaction search engine and block explorer.




www.blockchain.com





The wallet containing this block has received 68.52013916 BTC with no outgoing transactions. 









Address: 1G23Uzwj55k2A9TRwaTknqGav66oDTkWCu


The most popular and trusted block explorer and crypto transaction search engine.




www.blockchain.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The wallet containing this block has received 68.52013916 BTC with no outgoing transactions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly some dude who lost his wallet or password.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Prolly some dude who lost his wallet or password.


It belongs to the original creator of bitcoin. That's the only person that would have mined the genesis block. But I'm sure they have other wallets.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 14, 2021)

Poly Network Offers Reward to Hacker Who Stole $611 Million in Crypto


The strange saga of one of the largest crypto heists in recent memory continues.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Nizza (Aug 16, 2021)

Doge is back up! I bought back in last week at 27c, I wonder how high it's going to ride this go.
The 3commas bot is working well, 200$ profit over the past month or two using 1500$. 

My buddy was saying something about amazon maybe using amp so I'm going to put some onto that and have a bot scalp it if it goes up. 

One thing that's nice about crypto between 5-10 cents is if I fluctuates 1 penny that is around 10%. I've learned alot since starting this thread the biggest thing is don't be greedy, take profits when thing seem too good to be true and don't just wait because it will drop 

A few coins I want to hold onto though are xlm, xrp, doge, amp , and ethereum.
A shit coin I'm going to sell profits on the way up on is NAFTY. It's been having some really nice gains.

What have yall been interested in the most? What do you think will stick around ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2021)

ADA finally launching smart contracts in 3 weeks, after much delay and criticism. Been one of my best performers and recovered from that scary dip quicker than everything else, and that is without having smart contracts that everyone loves to talk shit about.

Up 205% on $Luna. Took out my initial investment plus 25% and letting the rest ride risk-free.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 18, 2021)

Damn, $LUNA and $SOL are on beast mode


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2021)

ADA is rapidly approaching ATH and about to enter price discovery mode . Alonzo release is still weeks away.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2021)

Can you believe people are paying over $100k for stupid nfts of rocks?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 23, 2021)

ADA hit $2.96 this morning!


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 1, 2021)

Not sure how many of you have read this before, but it explains how whales manipulate crypto markets, $doge specifically, but it applies to all coins. 
Its only like a 5-10 minute read. 


https://cryptofrenzy.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/god.pdf


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 3, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Hows that workin out for you today fuckwit, everything is bigger in Texas they say, but yours is a big Texas loss.
> Its a fucken hoot and you called it.


where did this guy go?


----------



## ClosetAutos (Sep 6, 2021)

Go SOL go


----------



## xtsho (Sep 7, 2021)

"Ahead of the launch, El Salvador bought 400 bitcoins worth around $20 million, Bukele said, helping drive the price of the currency above $52,000 for the first time since May. Hours later, however, bitcoin had weakened and last traded down 8.84% at $47,327.32."









El Salvador's world-first adoption of bitcoin endures bumpy first day


El Salvador's historic adoption of bitcoin as legal tender on Tuesday was beset by teething problems, as an angry protest by mistrustful citizens, technological glitches and a dip in the cryptocurrency clouded the rollout.




www.reuters.com













Bitcoin’s debut as legal tender in El Salvador marred by tech stumble, disinterest


For part of the morning, El Salvador’s president became tech support for a nation stepping into the world of cryptocurrency.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> "Ahead of the launch, El Salvador bought 400 bitcoins worth around $20 million, Bukele said, helping drive the price of the currency above $52,000 for the first time since May. Hours later, however, bitcoin had weakened and last traded down 8.84% at $47,327.32."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking like there was coordinated DDOS attacks across several exchanges while a simultaneous dump triggered a snowball of over-leveraged liquidations.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 7, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> looking like there was coordinated DDOS attacks across several exchanges while a simultaneous dump triggered a snowball of over-leveraged liquidations.


I'm sure it instilled confidence in El Salvador that the day they officially adopt it as a legitimate currency it drops over 10%. I think it's a very bad idea for people in impoverished nations to fully adopt it as a currency. It's too volatile and the poorest are going to be the ones that lose the most.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 7, 2021)

They will change their tune when BTC passes $100k


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> They will change their tune when BTC passes $100k


And in the meantime they would have seen a 10% loss and may not be able to wait until when and if BTC reaches $100K. El Salvador is a very impoverished nation. Many live day to day. It's a terrible idea for a country like El Salvador to adopt bitcoin as legal tender the way they did. It's just to volatile.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> And in the meantime they would have seen a 10% loss and may not be able to wait until when and if BTC reaches $100K. El Salvador is a very impoverished nation. Many live day to day. It's a terrible idea for a country like El Salvador to adopt bitcoin as legal tender the way they did. It's just to volatile.


It depends on how you look at it. Many immigrants from El Salvador send money back to their families regularly, at a very high transfer cost (Western Union, etc). Having a fee-free wallet for Salvadorians to transfer coins from the states to back home really saves a lot of money which would otherwise be lost in fees.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It depends on how you look at it. Many immigrants from El Salvador send money back to their families regularly, at a very high transfer cost (Western Union, etc). Having a fee-free wallet for Salvadorians to transfer coins from the states to back home really saves a lot of money which would otherwise be lost in fees.


I see what you're saying but there are still fee's to send bitcoin. But Western Union is a ripoff. I think most use other money transfer services that have lower fees. My concern is the volatility that can cause the price to fluctuate so rapidly. It's great that they can use bitcoin much more easily but people that are sending funds using bitcoin are going to have to pay fees to purchase the bitcoin and fees to send it. Anything that can drop in value more than 10% in a matter of hours is not a good place for impoverished people to park their money. 

I think most just got the free bitcoin and exchanged it for US dollars and have no intention of keeping their money tied up in bitcoin.

I'm all for cryptocurrency but I just don't see the El Salvador experiment being in the best interests of it citizens.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I see what you're saying but there are still fee's to send bitcoin. But Western Union is a ripoff. I think most use other money transfer services that have lower fees. My concern is the volatility that can cause the price to fluctuate so rapidly. It's great that they can use bitcoin much more easily but people that are sending funds using bitcoin are going to have to pay fees to purchase the bitcoin and fees to send it. Anything that can drop in value more than 10% in a matter of hours is not a good place for impoverished people to park their money.
> 
> I think most just got the free bitcoin and exchanged it for US dollars and have no intention of keeping their money tied up in bitcoin.
> 
> I'm all for cryptocurrency but I just don't see the El Salvador experiment being in the best interests of it citizens.


I'm not sure but I believe the Chivo wallet has very low fees compared to traditional methods of fund transfers. I have in-laws in El Salvador, so maybe I could have my wife ask them what they think, but they will also likely ask for money in the same convo.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)

China declares all crypto-currency transactions illegal


Trading Bitcoin and other crypto-currenices is a criminal activity, China's central bank says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2021)

It will be interesting to see how China proceeds with cryptocurrency. They claim to have banned trading but they haven't shut down the mining operations completely. They've been against while still allowing for a long time. 

It's always been a concern that the large Chinese bitcoin mining operations would end up falling under the control of the Chinese government. The fact that they are allowing them to continue while cracking down on the trading is somewhat concerning.

The bitcoin ecosystem would be better off without so much mining concentration in China. If they actually go ahead and curtail that activity it would be a good thing for bitcoin. Unfortunately it looks like they might just take over those mining facilities and continue dominating bitcoin generation. We'll just have to wait and see what the Chinese government does. I don't think they even know how they're going to proceed.


----------



## Just Be (Sep 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It will be interesting to see how China proceeds with cryptocurrency. They claim to have banned trading but they haven't shut down the mining operations completely. They've been against while still allowing for a long time.
> 
> It's always been a concern that the large Chinese bitcoin mining operations would end up falling under the control of the Chinese government. The fact that they are allowing them to continue while cracking down on the trading is somewhat concerning.
> 
> The bitcoin ecosystem would be better off without so much mining concentration in China. If they actually go ahead and curtail that activity it would be a good thing for bitcoin. Unfortunately it looks like they might just take over those mining facilities and continue dominating bitcoin generation. We'll just have to wait and see what the Chinese government does. I don't think they even know how they're going to proceed.


Isn't this something like the third time that they've banned crypto this year?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 25, 2021)

Just Be said:


> Isn't this something like the third time that they've banned crypto this year?


Third time's a charm?


----------



## Just Be (Sep 25, 2021)

Crypto: So easy even a hamster can do it. 








A hamster has been trading cryptocurrencies in a cage rigged to automatically buy and sell tokens since June — and it's currently outperforming the S&P 500


The top cyptocurrencies currently held by the hamster include Tron, Ripple's XRP, cardano's ada, and ether.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 1, 2021)

DeFi bug accidentally gives $90 million to users, founder begs them to return it


About $90 million went out in error to users of Compound, a decentralized-finance staking protocol. The founder is begging users to return the tokens.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> DeFi bug accidentally gives $90 million to users, founder begs them to return it
> 
> 
> About $90 million went out in error to users of Compound, a decentralized-finance staking protocol. The founder is begging users to return the tokens.
> ...


I wouldn't return a dime. I'd keep it all and claim it as income on my taxes. 

"But Chandrasekera also makes clear that no one has to return the funds. If their reward is reported to the IRS, they would simply be subject to income taxes on that amount.

So that $29 million comp token winner stands to take the most home in a scenario where they just pay up to Uncle Sam, rather than pay it back to Compound."


----------



## bernie344 (Oct 2, 2021)

Nizza said:


> Doge is back up! I bought back in last week at 27c, I wonder how high it's going to ride this go.
> The 3commas bot is working well, 200$ profit over the past month or two using 1500$.
> 
> My buddy was saying something about amazon maybe using amp so I'm going to put some onto that and have a bot scalp it if it goes up.
> ...


27cents on the dog, too bad, but it should be 40 now instead of 22.
The dog hasnt barked for a while now.


----------



## bernie344 (Oct 2, 2021)

Bernie has made a few practice trades over the last couple of months.

Bernie is now educated enough.

Bernie though is still an ETH miner above all else.

Bernie has one trade on btc long and will ride it until 300% profit, minimum.


----------



## Just Be (Oct 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm sure it instilled confidence in El Salvador that the day they officially adopt it as a legitimate currency it drops over 10%. I think it's a very bad idea for people in impoverished nations to fully adopt it as a currency. It's too volatile and the poorest are going to be the ones that lose the most.


This just in..
_"El Salvador government spends $4,672 in electricity to mine $269 in bitcoins"








Gobierno gasta $4,672 para minar solo $269 en bitcoins | Noticias de El Salvador


Tras el anuncio hecho por el presidente Nayib Bukele sobre el primer minado de Bitcoin con energía geotérmica, del cual no dio mayores detalles sobre el costo que esto le representa al país, un experto hizo cálculos de cuánto ha gastado el gobierno en esa prueba. Carlos Martínez, catedrático de...




www.elsalvador.com




_


----------



## xtsho (Oct 4, 2021)

Just Be said:


> This just in..
> _"El Salvador government spends $4,672 in electricity to mine $269 in bitcoins"
> 
> 
> ...


They're so rookie. They're just using a mining pool like any of us could. What a joke. This guy is wasting his countries money and putting the personal finances of its citizens at risk. I don't understand what they're trying to do. 

"The president published last Friday on his Twitter account an image that indicated an *"account balance" with a "pending payment"* for 0.00483976 bitcoin and with a "pending (estimated) mining" of 0.00599179 bitcoin to total 0.01083155 bitcoin."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 4, 2021)

Just Be said:


> This just in..
> _"El Salvador government spends $4,672 in electricity to mine $269 in bitcoins"
> 
> 
> ...





xtsho said:


> They're so rookie. They're just using a mining pool like any of us could. What a joke. This guy is wasting his countries money and putting the personal finances of its citizens at risk. I don't understand what they're trying to do.
> 
> "The president published last Friday on his Twitter account an image that indicated an *"account balance" with a "pending payment"* for 0.00483976 bitcoin and with a "pending (estimated) mining" of 0.00599179 bitcoin to total 0.01083155 bitcoin."


I dunno, I think it's pretty cool. I think they are still getting their mining rigs all set up, and have dedicated a certain portion of the grid to mining, so that power consumption number may not really be actual consumption yet. I like the idea that they are using volcanic activity to produce power, so it's basically free renewable energy. It may only be a "rookie move" because no one has done it yet.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 4, 2021)

Nizza said:


> for fun , I put 100$ in dogecoin
> I've never *invested* in anything


Quoting first post.

Anything related to currencies ("crypto" or otherwise) is not "investing", it's "gambling".


----------



## Nizza (Oct 5, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Quoting first post.
> 
> Anything related to currencies ("crypto" or otherwise) is not "investing", it's "gambling".


So investing in stocks is not a gamble ? I see what you're saying but I think the two words are very similar when talking about money. Investing in a crypto to me is like investing in gold except that crypto in non tangible

You could call it more of a gamble than a solid investment but you could be wrong 
. Digital currency has already proven its utility and value in many ways and has a lot of growth potential still. I believe we are seeing history


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 5, 2021)

Nizza said:


> So investing in stocks is not a gamble ? I see what you're saying but I think the two words are very similar when talking about money. Investing in a crypto to me is like investing in gold except that crypto in non tangible
> 
> You could call it more of a gamble than a solid investment but you could be wrong
> . Digital currency has already proven its utility and value in many ways and has a lot of growth potential still. I believe we are seeing history


I agree. I mean I just lost $2k in stock value last week. I'm sure it will come back, but I was thinking about cashing out. Shoulda done it a couple weeks earlier.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

Nizza said:


> So investing in stocks is not a gamble ?


You do not "invest" in stocks. You put your money in stocks. That is "saving", not "investing". It can also be seen as gambling, of course.



Nizza said:


> Investing in a crypto to me is like investing in gold


You don't "invest" in gold, you put your money in gold, which is just another way of saving the money. A rather foolish way, because gold does not bear interest (neither do cryptocurrencies).

If I wanted to gamble I would pick something other than cryptocurrencies.

Right now the only reason to put any money in crypto is if you want to make shady transactions or have a legitimate reason to (thinly) veil your payment activities.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> A rather foolish way, because gold does not bear interest (neither do cryptocurrencies).


There are dozens of platforms that offer interest on cryptocurrencies, almost all of them have much higher interest rates than a high yield savings account, which usually dont even offer anything over 0.5% apy. Many crypto exchanges offer 5-10%APY on BTC and other cryptocurrencies. 

Crypto is the future of finance, whether you like it or not. Mainstream onboarding is already underway.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Many crypto exchanges offer 5-10%APY on BTC and other cryptocurrencies.
> 
> Crypto is the future of finance, whether you like it or not. Mainstream onboarding is already underway.


Good luck with your money, and future financial endeavours.

If you are married, you might consider giving some of your retirement nest eggs to your wife for escrow. Thank me later.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

lol, I know better than putting all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> You do not "invest" in stocks. You put your money in stocks. That is "saving", not "investing". It can also be seen as gambling, of course.
> 
> 
> You don't "invest" in gold, you put your money in gold, which is just another way of saving the money. A rather foolish way, because gold does not bear interest (neither do cryptocurrencies).
> ...


LOL. People don't put their money in stocks or a 401k for "saving", that's what savings accounts are for. People invest in stocks and 401k in anticipation of an increased financial return. It is surely gambling just as much as crypto is, and you can definitely lose your "savings' by investing in stocks. Don't fool yourself. 

This is what the value of gold looks like over the past 10 years.. this is not how I would want my "savings account" to look:


If you think that crypto doesn't accrue interest, then you are just showing your ignorance on the matter..


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> People invest in stocks and 401k in anticipation of an increased financial return. It is surely gambling just as much as crypto is, and you can definitely lose your "savings' by investing in stocks. Don't fool yourself.


A broad investment in stocks historically gives you a net-net (i.e. after _everything_) financial return of ~5% annually, over a long enough period of time (say, 20-30 years). That's your share of the cake, not more, and all the usual caveats apply ("past results are not to be taken as a prediction of future returns, yada yada").

I can recommend the book "Pragmatic Capitalism" by Cullen Roche (I don't know if it's still in print, but it's fairly recent).


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> A broad investment in stocks historically gives you a net-net (i.e. after _everything_) financial return of ~5% annually, over a long enough period of time (say, 20-30 years). That's your share of the cake, not more, and all the usual caveats apply ("past results are not to be taken as a prediction of future returns, yada yada").
> 
> I can recommend the book "Pragmatic Capitalism" by Cullen Roche (I don't know if it's still in print, but it's fairly recent).


Sure guy..



I bet those people who put their money in stocks as a "savings account" back at the end of 2007 weren't real happy to see their savings become a net loss for 5-years before regaining their value..


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

@PJ Diaz I'm quoting actual experts of the financial industry, and you're cherry picking historical returns data. It's not that easy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> @PJ Diaz I'm quoting actual experts of the financial industry, and you're cherry picking historical returns data. It's not that easy.


Right, your selective and limited "quotes" provide a more encompassed picture of reality than over 40-years of stock market history. GTFO.

Besides a 5% annual return, is a return on INVESTMENTS, not savings. Duh.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> GTFO.


OK, I yield.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

even if you only got 5% annual returns in the stock market, that is still 10x better return than a high yield savings account that offer 0.50%APY at best.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> even if you only got 5% annual returns in the stock market, that is still 10x better return than a high yield savings account that offer 0.50%APY at best


Absolutely. Your point being?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Absolutely. Your point being?


You made the following claim:



> You do not "invest" in stocks. You put your money in stocks. That is "saving", not "investing".


Investments appreciate over time. If you simply "saved" your money in a piggy bank it would not appreciate, it would decrease in value due to inflation.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

These guys must be bias because they have the work "invest" in their company name:









How Does the Stock Market Work?


Learn how the stock market works, why companies issue stock, what happens when you buy a stock, and what happens when you sell a stock.




www.investopedia.com


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

With regards to "investing" vs "saving", before we start nit-picking here:

The meaning of the words is not clear. To me, "investing" is an active endeavour, whereas "saving" is passive.

So, if you put money aside, in whatever way, and leave it there, that's "saving". Putting money in passive securities (like index ETFs or bonds) is saving. You do not make any investment decisions.

If you invest your time in an education, or you invest your capital in an enterprise (that you then run at least to a certain extent), you're making an additional effort on top of just putting time or money aside.

"Investing in stocks" actually means "saving money and hoping for returns".

But those are just words, the meaning and intention behind it is what counts.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> With regards to "investing" vs "saving", before we start nit-picking here:
> 
> The meaning of the words is not clear. To me, "investing" is an active endeavour, whereas "saving" is passive.
> 
> ...


You are grasping at straws in a desperate attempt to appear correct, however you only dig yourself deeper into a hole of ignorance in your attempt to appear somehow correct. Just give up.

Save means to set something aside in order to avoid loss.

Invest means to commit money in order to earn a financial return.

Is it possible to invest your savings? Yes, but your savings just became an investment, one which could go either up in value or also down. This is not the definition of saving.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Putting money in passive securities (like index ETFs or bonds) is saving. You do not make any investment decisions.


You would have to make the decision to INVEST your money in passive securities and you have to make the decision on which passive security you were going to invest in. Those are investment decisions. 

Active investing is called "Trading."


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Just give up.


No, let me try again.

Let's talk about "saving time" and "investing time".

"Saving time" means to not even use the time. Since there is no time bank, any "saved time" has to be used immediately for something else.
"Investing time" means to _do something meaningful_, i.e. something that gives you a benefit. The emphasis lies on "doing something".

Now with regards to money.

"Saving money" means you do not spend it. But the money is still there. You do not have to spend it immediately, but if you don't you just continue to save it. So there is now some unspent (saved) money. If you buy, say, an S&P 500 ETF with that money, you're still saving it, but you have converted it into an interest bearing security (in the broader sense of the word). It's sitting there in the form of an ETF, and you have it "work for you", as they say. Which means nothing else than hoping it will give you a return.

"Investing money" means you convert it into something tangible, that you can then work with to give you a return. For example, you invest in a company by buying machines or hiring employees. Those will then, if things go well, return a result than could be converted into money in return. Hopefully more money than you started off with.
The important thing is that you had a say in what happened after the money was spent (converted).

Putting money in real-easte that you own is more like "investing" to me, than it is "saving". Especially if you use the real estate yourself.

You can make whatever you want out of this. I'm not invested (pun intended) in winning you over. I've only spent some time (hopefully not wasted).


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2021)

At this point you are just uselessly arguing semantics.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> No, let me try again.
> 
> Let's talk about "saving time" and "investing time".
> 
> ...


You sure did spend a lot of time typing that all out for zero return on your investment. In fact I think you lost points with that obtuse post.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> At this point you are just uselessly arguing semantics.


And showing ignorance all along the way, while attempting to look smart.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You sure did spend a lot of time typing that all out for zero return on your investment.


Actually I've invested time in the past in learning how to touch type. That has made the process fairly swift.

A good program that will teach you how to touch type: https://www.tipp10.com/en/


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> while attempting to looking smart


No worries.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> At this point you are just uselessly arguing semantics.


I've already admitted that we are arguing semantics at this point. See above.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Actually I've invested time in the past in learning how to touch type. That has made the process fairly swift.
> 
> A good program that will teach you how to touch type: https://www.tipp10.com/en/


Well congratulations. Perhaps you can get a job as a receptionist some day. Typing quickly is not a sign of intelligence however. Case in point, my boss has a PhD is is one of the slowest typists I've ever seen.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Typing quickly is not a sign of intelligence however. Case in point, my boss has a PhD is is one of the slowest typists I've ever seen.


But that's the problem right here. You assumed I made a point about my intelligence by talking about my typing prowess, when in fact I was just responding to you saying "that must have taken you a long time".

And now you've got a run-on sentence to deal with, typed with prowess in MY SECOND LANGUAGE.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> But that's the problem right here. You assumed I made a point about my intelligence by talking about my typing prowess, when in fact I was just responding to you saying "that must have taken you a long time".
> 
> And now you've got a run-on sentence to deal with, typed with prowess in MY SECOND LANGUAGE.


I didn't assume anything, I simply made an assertion.


```
def smart_idiot():
    """An idiot who thinks he's smart"""
    a = "an idiot "
    b = "who thinks he's smart"
    return a, b
c, d = smart_idiot()
print(f'ComputerSaysNo is {c}{d}.')
```


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> print(f'ComputerSaysNo is {c}{d}.')


That's a syntax error.

printf(....)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 6, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> That's a syntax error.
> 
> printf(....)


No it isn't.









f-strings in Python - GeeksforGeeks


A Computer Science portal for geeks. It contains well written, well thought and well explained computer science and programming articles, quizzes and practice/competitive programming/company interview Questions.




www.geeksforgeeks.org





Works fine on my notebook too..


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 6, 2021)

You win.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 20, 2021)

New BTC all time highs! Congrats to everyone hodling!


----------



## Nizza (Oct 25, 2021)

I bought some nafty coin a while ago, coins for porn seems like a worthy investment what do yall think? Nothing crazy.. I just moved my 80$ I had on safemoon into it which hasn't moved for a while into it because it seems like an interesting thing to buy.

Anyone else looking at crypto for the adult industry? A wise man once told me in an apocalypse 3 things will be valued. Sex, drugs/alcohol, and food.

This whole crypto movement is exciting!

Oh yeah tesla is up alot today too! Electric vehicles are starting to become a realistic thing in the future for us normies


----------



## mudballs (Oct 25, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I bought some nafty coin a while ago, coins for porn seems like a worthy investment what do yall think? Nothing crazy.. I just put my 80$ I had on safemoon which hasn't moved for a while into it because it seems like an interesting thing to buy.
> 
> Anyone else looking at crypto for the adult industry? A wise man once told me in an apocalypse 3 things will be valued. Sex, drugs/alcohol, and food.
> 
> ...


Im looking into wireless recharging companies, that will be disruptor technology for industry. I scalped WATT last week cuz they had good news pop...but its too early to invest in them and the tech. Imagine every appliance in ur home being wireless...thats what WATT is doing, future is awesome


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

I remember telling a friend i was gonna dip my toes into stock market last summer. "Dumb." was the reply i got. 

Bought a bunch of Ford stock the week before the new Bronco dropped, and got into the GME/doge/reddit craze with the return from that, bought and sold enough to have at least quadrupled my initial deposit by now. Call it "saving", call it "investing", just dont call it "dumb." lol


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> I remember telling a friend i was gonna dip my toes into stock market last summer. "Dumb." was the reply i got.
> 
> Bought a bunch of Ford stock the week before the new Bronco dropped, and got into the GME/doge/reddit craze with the return from that, bought and sold enough to have at least quadrupled my initial deposit by now. Call it "saving", call it "investing", just dont call it "dumb." lol


Ford is solid, one of my top gainers for the year. I think my average was around $7 a share and I sold half of it when it doubled.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Bought a bunch of Ford stock the week before the new Bronco dropped, and got into the GME/doge/reddit craze with the return from that, bought and sold enough to have at least quadrupled my initial deposit by now. Call it "saving", call it "investing", just dont call it "dumb." lol


That was "speculating" or "gambling".

If it hadn't worked, it would have been "dumb".


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> That was "speculating" or "gambling".
> 
> If it hadn't worked, it would have been "dumb".


eh. maybe. It worked though and its still working. 

buy low, sell high, am I doing it right?


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2021)

It’s not that hard to google the difference between investing and gambling. No one here really cares that you want to keep comparing the stock market to a casino.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> eh. maybe. It worked though and its still working.
> buy low, sell high, am I doing it right?


If you knew somebody who did the same that you did, only not by trading stocks and crypto, but instead in Vegas casinos, and then came to you and said "am I doing it right?", you would laugh at them. Not take them seriously any longer.

What you did "works" because you're lucky and we're in bull market for stocks and crypto.

In a bull market, everybody is allowed to feel like a genius for a while. The the tide turns, and a whole lot of people are left holding the bags.

You never hear them admit that what they did was clearly "not right".


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> No one here really cares that you want to keep comparing the stock market to a casino.


Wrong. You disagree with me, and you want to believe that everybody else agrees with you.

The stock market is a casino, unless you have inside information or an unfair advantage (cf. HFT).


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> If you knew somebody who did the same that you did, only not by trading stocks and crypto, but instead in Vegas casinos, and then came to you and said "am I doing it right?", you would laugh at them. Not take them seriously any longer.
> 
> What you did "works" because you're lucky and we're in bull market for stocks and crypto.
> 
> ...


why would i laugh at someone turning hundreds into thousands? plenty of folks play casino games for a living or side revenue and do well, not sure why you feel such a need to put that label on it


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> why would i laugh at someone turning hundreds into thousands? *plenty of folks play casino games for a living* or side revenue and do well, not sure why you feel such a need to put that label on it


Nobody plays casino games for a living (except for the casino owners). All games in a casino are stacked against the players, or else the casino would not be profitable even while providing comps.

If you do not understand this basic fact, you should NOT be pissing away your money on any market. Put it in a savings account until retirement.

Talking about "labels": on Wall Street, the specially complacent and naive individual investors are called "muppets".


----------



## mudballs (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> The stock market is a casino,





ComputerSaysNo said:


> Nobody plays casino games for a living


...i do...scalping in premarket is my way of making a living (upside down smiley face)


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 25, 2021)

Lol, if you cant net more than 1.0% profit a year in the stock market then yes, you should quit the stock market and put all your money in a savings account that earns a dismal 0.04% a year while you get outpaced by inflation.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Nobody plays casino games for a living (except for the casino owners). All games in a casino are stacked against the players, or else the casino would not be profitable even while providing comps.
> 
> If you do not understand this basic fact, you should NOT be pissing away your money on any market. Put it in a savings account until retirement.
> 
> Talking about "labels": on Wall Street, the specially complacent and naive individual investors are called "muppets".


nobody, eh? sounds like you know it all man. good job. i bow down to your immense knowledge of casino games and muppets. Call me a lucky wet brained wave riding muppet retard for all i care. stonks paid for this computer im typing on


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

actual video of me getting paid daytrading:


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

mudballs said:


> scalping in premarket


That's arbitrage, has nothing to do with gambling. (IF it's done correctly and it works.)



madvillian420 said:


> Call me a lucky wet brained wave riding muppet retard


OK. I'm not going to type it out myself, but there you go.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> That's arbitrage, has nothing to do with gambling.


How many of you asshats are out there? Like i am genuinely afraid for my life knowing someone like you is allowed to operate a motor vehicle


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Wrong. You disagree with me, and you want to believe that everybody else agrees with you.
> 
> The stock market is a casino, unless you have inside information or an unfair advantage (cf. HFT).


I don't know if I agree with that. If it was a casino, it's a rigged casino and you're allowed to bet with the house. If you're putting money you can't afford to lose into coin, well that's a different thing all together.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

mudballs said:


> How many of you asshats are out there? Like i am genuinely afraid for my life knowing someone like you is allowed to operate a motor vehicle


I'm pretty sure my degree of intelligence and education is at least on par with yours (statistics are in my favour).

If you claim to use a risk-free method that works, then it's not gambling, it's arbitrage. Otherwise it's still gambling, and you can bet your motor vehicle on that (and kiss it good bye).



DaFreak said:


> If it was a casino, it's a rigged casino and you're allowed to bet with the house.


You don't know which way it's rigged. That's the problem. Only very few people know, and you're not one of them (neither am I).


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 25, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> You don't know which way it's rigged. That's the problem. Only very few people know, and you're not one of them (neither am I).


You are correct, I leave that to professionals who do that. And there are a lot of them who do it. Where have you been? Guy don’t know how to break this to you, but most of us have been making a killing year in year out for almost 2 decades. Think of that, on average 20% plus for almost 20 years. They aren’t gambling.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 25, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> most of us have been making a killing year in year out for almost 2 decades


Yeah, and now you all sit on your millions, bored as fuck, typing into a Cannabis forum. Probably en route in your Gulf Stream right now from Dubai to London. Or is it Mykonos?

All the while I will die poor and lonely.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 25, 2021)

Lol, no jets, just called adulting. Did you not save? You’re a little out of reality for me. 401k, Roth? Anything? The stock market is not about gambling, nothing like it. But the bull years are coming to and end I’m told, so they use different strategies. Like you said, I don’t know how to do it, takes a lot more effort then I can give it. Leave it up to the pros.


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

i watched Wall Street twice in one week a month ago. Am i a bull yet? 






P.S. Michael Douglas is a fucking boss


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ve read 6 books or so and can basically mirror the market. What I’ve learned is it’s a full time job to do better.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have very large penis.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 26, 2021)

Wait let me get this right, we’re in a thread about stocks, and you guys have a problem with people who have stocks? What are you all like early 20s? All kids? How about a thread about sex filled with virgins? Ffs.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Oct 26, 2021)

Can anyone recommend me to a decent place / site to try my hand at a few doge or bit


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 26, 2021)

If you’re just looking to swing trade Robin Hood gets it done for free. There isn’t much to try really though. Don’t put any money you can’t afford to lose into coins, way too much manipulation going on and who knows what China is going to do. It’s almost like they time it to fck with people.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Oct 26, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> If you’re just looking to swing trade Robin Hood gets it done for free. There isn’t much to try really though. Don’t put any money you can’t afford to lose into coins, way too much manipulation going on and who knows what China is going to do. It’s almost like they time it to fck with people.


Thanks


----------



## Nizza (Oct 26, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Can anyone recommend me to a decent place / site to try my hand at a few doge or bit


If I had to do it again I'd get it on coinbase/coinbase pro. The reason why is because you can transfer your crypto, robinhood does free trading but you are kind of stuck with it on there.

If any If your real life friends has coinbase have them send u a referral code and if you decide to go for it and can't get a referral I could send ya one 

The amount of free crypto coinbase earn let's you make will offset the fees, I've earned 87$ just taking quizzes which has appreciated since then to who knows how much more.

Also robinhood has referral codes too for free $$. The one thing I can say about robinhood is it has better graphs and ways to show u your profits.

I am not giving any financial advice and there are many platforms to choose one, I'd make sure though when u sign up have a friend send u a code!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2021)

Crypto is nothing like the stock market. Crypto has always been speculation. It's not like a stock. A stock is a share of a company that has underlying products or services that can generate actual profit.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Crypto is nothing like the stock market. Crypto has always been speculation. It's not like a stock. A stock is a share of a company that has underlying products or services that can generate actual profit.


Yeah well that's cool
Investment, gamble, whatever we wanna agree/disagree on

So what crypto is everyone gambling on?
Still wondering if anyone is into any tokens in the adult industry


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 26, 2021)

Just checked some of my stocks, S&P global is up 4.5% and rising today. Coins are fun and all, but so is old fashion trading.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 26, 2021)

Problem with chasing meme could a is there’s people that got In for almost nothing way ahead of you. I bought hex 500k tokens for $150. It’s now worth hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 28, 2021)

Balzac89 said:


> Problem with chasing meme could a is there’s people that got In for almost nothing way ahead of you. I bought hex 500k tokens for $150. It’s now worth hundreds of thousands.


Dope bro congrats! We only put in what can afford to be lost and you made a killing great job man. Hopefully the rest of us can be so lucky


----------



## Nizza (Oct 28, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Just checked some of my stocks, S&P global is up 4.5% and rising today. Coins are fun and all, but so is old fashion trading.


Yep tesla and nvidia are carrying up my retirement portfolio. Nothing wrong with that!!
I'm really interested in actual utility of tokens. I'm trying to focus on a good adult industry token or a good real estate nft token or something. I've heard things about people getting around brokerage fees by selling their property via NFT , which to me I can make no sense of.

If someone can invest in 1/100 of a property via nft i wonder what that means for the banks

I like the idea of electric charging tokens too that is a cool idea

What else is out there for our future?? Who knows?

Hey doge is pumping a little today, that's cool! Wonder how long it will stay above 30c this time


----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2021)

Balzac89 said:


> Problem with chasing meme could a is there’s people that got In for almost nothing way ahead of you. I bought hex 500k tokens for $150. It’s now worth hundreds of thousands.


Many people don't realize that many of us were in long ago and paid basically nothing. In my case all I paid was the cost of electricity to mine and the cost of the equipment which turned out to be the best investment I ever made in my life.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2021)

Or just do this!!!!


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Many people don't realize that many of us were in long ago and paid basically nothing.


Only very few people were in "long ago", and even fewer hodled it.

I was "in" on BTC when Mt.Gox still existed; before the first "crash" that sent it back to $2. Did I buy back then? No. Would I have hodled past, say $100, if I had bought? Probably not.

Let's not fool ourselves.

Congrats to the lucky few who actually bought early on a whim, and actually didn't touch their assets.

Greed makes blind, and ponzi schemes would not work if people were ready to admit that they're going to be the ones left holding the bag. That's why muppets continue to pump in fresh money way longer than should be expected.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> Only very few people were in "long ago", and even fewer hodled it.
> 
> I was "in" on BTC when Mt.Gox still existed; before the first "crash" that sent it back to $2. Did I buy back then? No. Would I have hodled past, say $100, if I had bought? Probably not.
> 
> ...


I had over 100 bitcoin at one time. Who knew back then where it would be. I didn't hold it all but I held enough. I don't even want to think about what I sold off over the years. But I've been living good for years. I'd rather live and enjoy it than grow old and hold it.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Oct 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I had over 100 bitcoin at one time. Who knew back then where it would be. I didn't hold it all but I held enough.


And you should be content with that. For some people, there is no "enough". At least you use that word as if you mean it.


xtsho said:


> I don't even want to think about what I sold off over the years.


It does not make sense to consider it, at all. You did what you did, and if the BTC crash was already behind us, you might say instead "I was lucky I got out early, and didn't hold it all to the end".

But what you say is what I meant above. It's not enough to get in "early", one also has to be lucky enough to stay in. BTC is a purely speculative asset, the crash can come any time, and it could take it pretty close to zero. Staying in is _really hard_ in such a case, unless money does not matter for you, and then, well... it doesn't matter.


xtsho said:


> But I've been living good for years. I'd rather live and enjoy it than grow old and hold it.


It doesn't take that much to live good for years, or even forever. I would not even need a million to consider myself completely independent. A few hundred thousand, and you barely need a part-time job.

I think it's smart to take the proceeds now in something like BTC, and either "enjoy it", or save it for later in a way that is not as volatile.


----------



## DaFreak (Oct 29, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Or just do this!!!!


People don’t want to trade, they want to get lucky. Good luck to them.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2021)

"The SQUID cryptocurrency peaked at a price of $2,861 before plummeting to $0 around 5:40 a.m. ET., according to the website CoinMarketCap. This kind of theft, commonly called a “rug pull” by crypto investors, happens when the creators of the crypto quickly cash out their coins for real money, draining the liquidity pool from the exchange." 









Squid Game Cryptocurrency Scammers Make Off With $2.1 Million


The SQUID coin scam was covered uncritically by mainstream news outlets.




gizmodo.com


----------



## Eastownclan (Nov 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> "The SQUID cryptocurrency peaked at a price of $2,861 before plummeting to $0 around 5:40 a.m. ET., according to the website CoinMarketCap. This kind of theft, commonly called a “rug pull” by crypto investors, happens when the creators of the crypto quickly cash out their coins for real money, draining the liquidity pool from the exchange."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn’t help when bbc basically advertises to get rich quick off of it right before it collapsed.


----------



## Just Be (Nov 2, 2021)

Squid = Squ-id = *Skewed*; _adjective_ - *1*. _distorted or biased; giving an unfair or misleading view of something:_ *2.* _deliberately slanted so as to conform to a specific concept or attitude, catering to the interests of a particular group, etc. (sometimes used in combination_)


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Nizza (Nov 2, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 5021420


good time to buy? xD


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 2, 2021)

I have no sympathy for people who lost money on that.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 2, 2021)

If I had significant funds into any coin right now I don't think I would keep it in. I'd take it out and put it into something conservative for 6 months and wait. Not like you can't buy back into it at any time. Biden saying America would defend Taiwan, and the whole tension with China has me concerned. In the long run it's obviously a winner. I've never been a gambler at heart. Other than gambling my freedom to grow weed when I was a kid, the dumbest kind of gambling.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 2, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> If I had significant funds into any coin right now I don't think I would keep it in. I'd take it out and put it into something conservative for 6 months and wait. Not like you can't buy back into it at any time. Biden saying America would defend Taiwan, and the whole tension with China has me concerned. In the long run it's obviously a winner. I've never been a gambler at heart. Other than gambling my freedom to grow weed when I was a kid, the dumbest kind of gambling.


When you see the largest bank in Australia enabling BTC purchases for its 6 million clients, Mayor of Miami wanting his next paycheck in BTC, and the President of El Salvador building 20 schools with profits from BTC....the writings on the wall. Mainstream adoption is closer than we think. 
Crypto will be the currency of the metaverse.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 2, 2021)

I agree. I only worry about the next 6 months or so. I’d rather miss out on a 200% gain than risk a 50% risk when I can be conservative and get 20%. That’s just me.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Nov 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> This kind of theft, commonly called a “rug pull” by crypto investors [...]


It's not "theft" when muppets give you their money and you take it.

I also like how Gizmodo buys into the "investor" story.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

$20,000 BTC drop in under a month. I wonder how many people thought it was going to $100K when it was pushing $70K and bought in. More losers than winners like any Casino.

$48,494.88

Will we see $40K soon?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2021)

+30% corrections are not uncommon. 2017 Bull Run Cycle


----------



## Nizza (Dec 7, 2021)

I've been into algorand lately, hoping for big moves!!


----------



## GanjaJack (Dec 7, 2021)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> We got a bunch a few years ago for nothing. It was worth less than a penny. We got some more around 2 cents during the recent run up. Holding 7000 doge. I hope it starts going up again soon. Investing is a wild ride, enjoy it. I’m a degenerate gambler so I keep the app on my wife’s phone so I don’t bet the farm, lol.



As the old Warren Buffet saying goes... "Hope is never an investment strategy".... 

Any stock under $20 that pays a dividend. Take the dividend and reinvest it. Investing should never be a gamble.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 7, 2021)

$Luna was the only top 100 that stayed green during the flash crash this weekend, moved up like 25% to a new ATH and now a top 10 coin by market cap. Almost 10x'd my investment on it. Also added some $matic during the dip.


----------



## Just Be (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Dec 9, 2021)

What a shit show thread this has turned into, experts galore.
Stick to the weed growing because you blokes haven't a clue.
Speculators deserve to get burned because they contribute nothing.
Miners are the lifeblood of crypto, while speculators are the leeches.
Welcome to the bear market finally it has arrived.
Miners love the bulls and the bears because we make money every day regardless while the leeches disappear for another 3 years and when you return on the next bull run miners will be right there selling you their coin.
Bernies 6 X long on BTC paid off well $1,000 USD into $4500 in out and haven't played since, loving the ETH price over 4k, money for nothing.
Currently running 19 gpu`s with another one arriving tomorrow RTX 3070 TI, picked it up for !,000 USD too easy, paid with mining profits.
Hows that doge going for you today?
Goodluck speculators, your gonna need it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 9, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> What a shit show thread this has turned into, experts galore.
> Stick to the weed growing because you blokes haven't a clue.
> Speculators deserve to get burned because they contribute nothing.
> Miners are the lifeblood of crypto, while speculators are the leeches.
> ...


Hi Bernie, I pulled out all of my original investment a month and a half or so ago, and only left profits in crypto. I'm up around 50% from the start of the year overall.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 9, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Welcome to the bear market finally it has arrived.


This is normal. When there is a real run for the exits all of the shit coins will go to zero. When the smoke clears only BTC, ETH and a handfull of the rest will still be standing and at a small fraction of their value.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 17, 2021)

So did any body get in on this quick life changing gain?


----------



## Nizza (Dec 17, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> What a shit show thread this has turned into, experts galore.
> Stick to the weed growing because you blokes haven't a clue.
> Speculators deserve to get burned because they contribute nothing.
> Miners are the lifeblood of crypto, while speculators are the leeches.
> ...


I was considering building a rig for mining, can you point me in a good direction?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 18, 2021)

Nizza said:


> I was considering building a rig for mining, can you point me in a good direction?


I would appreciate the guidance as well


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 25, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> im up 85% on $Luna in a little over 2 weeks.
> 
> EIP1559 is happening tomorrow.


$LUNA was trading around $14.50 this day(Aug 4). Broke $100 this week!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> This is normal. When there is a real run for the exits all of the shit coins will go to zero. When the smoke clears only BTC, ETH and a handfull of the rest will still be standing and at a small fraction of their value.


This

is the sort of conclusion arrived at by applying reason. However reason and cryptocurrency have had a somewhat strained relationship.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jan 31, 2022)

Would I be off base in saying that all those TV commercials that started popping up about 6 months ago was the companies pumping in new investors so they could sell before the crash? Sure seemed like a setup. Lots of crypto ada on TV, TV shows talking up crypto, all trying to create interest and then they tank and drop 50%? 

Looks to me like a total setup but am curious if those in the know think or know differently.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Would I be off base in saying that all those TV commercials that started popping up about 6 months ago was the companies pumping in new investors so they could sell before the crash? Sure seemed like a setup. Lots of crypto ada on TV, TV shows talking up crypto, all trying to create interest and then they tank and drop 50%?
> 
> Looks to me like a total setup but am curious if those in the know think or know differently.


It's been a big pump and dump for years. Nothing new here other than some celebrities acting like they invented crypto despite the fact that they can't write a single line of code. Those of us that were mining crypto years ago have been telling people to be careful. I warned people in this thread and was ridiculed by some.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jan 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's been a big pump and dump for years. Nothing new here other than some celebrities acting like they invented crypto despite the fact that they can't write a single line of code. Those of us that were mining crypto years ago have been telling people to be careful. I warned people in this thread and was ridiculed by some.


Man the USA doesnt even hide its greedy every man for himself guerilla marketing. Watching Matt Damon and other stars on the commercials I can only think they were paid big time in crypto, took no risk, and are just pumping the market. 

I still think Damon is awesome, and he can do whatever he wants to make a $. But the shows on CNN and other stations talking it up at the exact moment it crashed was ridiculous.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2022)

ComfortCreator said:


> Man the USA doesnt even hide its greedy every man for himself guerilla marketing. Watching Matt Damon and other stars on the commercials I can only think they were paid big time in crypto, took no risk, and are just pumping the market.
> 
> I still think Damon is awesome, and he can do whatever he wants to make a $. But the shows on CNN and other stations talking it up at the exact moment it crashed was ridiculous.


It's actually recovered somewhat from the recent low. Could be a good time for those wanting to get in or not. 

You can definitely make money playing with it but you need to take profits along the way. So many people get caught in the hype and just keep holding thinking it's always going to keep going up. Back when btc was pushing 70k anyone that had seen any significant profit would have been foolish not to take it. But greed got the best of many and those that got in last July when btc was $30k and didn't recoup their initial investment when it was on the way to the moon in November lost out.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Feb 3, 2022)

My son is into all this. Tried to explain everything to me unsuccessfully. He bought into some cryptos last year and some NFTs (or something like that) photos/pics of some stupid monkeys and now they are worth alot of money I told him sell sell sell. His buddy that got him involved has been playing in this for a several years with virtually pocket change. Last fall he bought a 80 acre plot of land with a 3500 square foot home and a 20 x 40 insulated shop AND a new 4wd truck thats cost more than my house. And still had the money to build it into a commercial op. He said he hasn't made a million yet but getting close and has invested about 15K of his own money the last three years......and I still dont understand all this shit. All I know is my son needs to hit it. Dad wants to move to a warmer climate.


----------



## bernie344 (Mar 13, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> I would appreciate the guidance as well


Its all over for gpu mining, no point building a rig since december and now its even worse, much worse Eth mining will end this year supposed to be June maybe delayed until august and the next most profitable coin to mine will generate 50% less than Eth. I sold my best gpu`s in december rtx 3070`s when eth was at 4000usd today eth is around 2600usd. I am still mining with 16x 1660 supers bring in only 20usd per day my rigs are well and truly paid for and made 180% roi thru 2021 but right now Im just running down the clock until the end of Eth. So my advice is dont bother building a gpu rig right now it will be a losing venture.


----------



## bernie344 (Mar 13, 2022)

I very rarely make trades, usually just mine and sell my eth and either cash out or stake usdt for a good interest rate currently 10% PA.

But once in a while a good opportunity presents.

On the 16th of March the Fed will raise interest rates the first time in almost 4 years, that will send the crypto market down significantly I will make a short trade on Eth looking for a 10% drop, I will use 5X leverage on a 1,000 USD trade so that will give me a 50% profit in one day hopfully if all goes to plan, I will put the trade on the 15th, if you wanna get on that trade look for USD/ETH futures perpetual.
Its a gamble but and educated gamble Im looking for a 500USD profit in one day.

The last time I made a trade like this was many months ago I went long on BTC 1,000USD and made 1,250USD over 1 week yes 125% profit.

I usually never trade but when an opportunity presents itself I have a crack, this current trade has been months in the making, its not guaranteed, nothing is and they always warn you leverage trading is a danger, if it goes the wrong way you can lose the lot, so buyer beware, but fuck it, I`m having a go.

Happy trading.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Mar 13, 2022)

Anyone want to take a crack explaining the basics of what the mining is? I know people build a high powered computer to run computations...supposedly it is building a block chain verifying transactions? Most of us just dont grasp the basics of what the currency is based upon....any short summaries anyone cares to share?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 13, 2022)

bernie344 said:


> Its all over for gpu mining, no point building a rig since december and now its even worse, much worse Eth mining will end this year supposed to be June maybe delayed until august and the next most profitable coin to mine will generate 50% less than Eth. I sold my best gpu`s in december rtx 3070`s when eth was at 4000usd today eth is around 2600usd. I am still mining with 16x 1660 supers bring in only 20usd per day my rigs are well and truly paid for and made 180% roi thru 2021 but right now Im just running down the clock until the end of Eth. So my advice is dont bother building a gpu rig right now it will be a losing venture.


Can you give me a run down of what id need to get System setup you can message me if need be ill take a extra 20 a day is all supplemental income it adds up


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 13, 2022)

bernie344 said:


> Its all over for gpu mining, no point building a rig since december and now its even worse, much worse Eth mining will end this year supposed to be June maybe delayed until august and the next most profitable coin to mine will generate 50% less than Eth. I sold my best gpu`s in december rtx 3070`s when eth was at 4000usd today eth is around 2600usd. I am still mining with 16x 1660 supers bring in only 20usd per day my rigs are well and truly paid for and made 180% roi thru 2021 but right now Im just running down the clock until the end of Eth. So my advice is dont bother building a gpu rig right now it will be a losing venture.



Why ? Because the graphic cards are so expensive?


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 17, 2022)

bernie344 said:


> I very rarely make trades, usually just mine and sell my eth and either cash out or stake usdt for a good interest rate currently 10% PA.
> 
> But once in a while a good opportunity presents.
> 
> ...


ETH is up 7.4% on the weekly....how is that leveraged short working out for you?


----------



## bernie344 (Mar 18, 2022)

Bernie got on at 2,699 for 900 usd, bernie was up at 5am aussie time waiting for Jerome Powell to give his speech, Eth started to tumble and when it hit 2,640 bernie was rubbing his hands with excitement, he was up over 100 usd and all was going to plan.

But there was a turn around and eth started rising, bernies profits were being eaten away, oh fuck said bernie this is not going to plan.

Bernie got worried and thought fuck this I`m not comfortable with this shit and I gotta go to work in an hour, so bernie reluctantly placed a stop loss order at 2,750.

Bernie checked the price at lunch time and saw eth had hit 2,780, bernies trade got stopped at 2,754usd, bernie took a loss of $87usd.

Bernie knows that future leverage trading is a gamble an educated gamble, bernie gambled and he lost this time, but bernie knows from experience its better to lose a little today and live to play another day.

A confirmation for bernie, that bernie is not as smart as he thinks he is, but is also not as stupid as you think.

So for all you jealous losers who just love to see bernie fuck up and maybe others also, just know this, while you sit in the gallery with your dick in your hand and never make a move, bernie will be out there having a crack and never look back.

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.

But nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2022)

Bloodbath


----------



## GrassBurner (May 11, 2022)

Nothing ventured nothing gained.....but nothing risked is nothing lost


----------



## Nizza (May 11, 2022)

Hope yall are doing OK!
Got a grid bot set up today hopefully it takes off or something lol. We will see soon how things go. Sorry for all the terra people

Good luck to yall and I hope you all get wealthy and can fix your money problems


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2022)

Ouch!

Now is the time to buy low. 





"Luna’s price has plunged from around $85 a week ago to trade at around 4 cents on Thursday, according to data from Coin Metrics, making the cryptocurrency almost worthless."









Cryptocurrency luna now almost worthless after controversial stablecoin it is linked to loses peg


UST has been dragged into the spotlight after the stablecoin, which is supposed to be pegged one-to-one with the U.S. dollar, fell below the $1 mark.




www.cnbc.com













Cryptocurrency meltdown prompts Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen to call for new regulation


Mass selloffs prompted a sharp decline this week in the value of cryptocurrencies.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## xtsho (May 13, 2022)

I find the TERRA, LUNA crash fascinating. The scale of what occurred is mind boggling. A well orchestrated play. A few players made bank and everyone else lost everything in a matter of hours. $30 billion evaporated.

$80 a week ago. Look at it now. Worthless and flatlined. This can happen to many of the cryptocurrencies. Not from the same cause but all of them can be manipulated by those with the resources to exploit any weakness. 

On the bright side, most other coins are showing signs of recovery. For now. 





















'Evil genius' may have caused Terra and Luna cryptocurrencies to crash in a 'death spiral'


The devastating effects of the crash of crypto "stablecoins" Terra and Luna are being felt by many but their crash may have been orchestrated in one massive piece of ethically questionable trading.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Balzac89 (May 17, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I find the TERRA, LUNA crash fascinating. The scale of what occurred is mind boggling. A well orchestrated play. A few players made bank and everyone else lost everything in a matter of hours. $30 billion evaporated.
> 
> $80 a week ago. Look at it now. Worthless and flatlined. This can happen to many of the cryptocurrencies. Not from the same cause but all of them can be manipulated by those with the resources to exploit any weakness.
> 
> ...


That’s what happens when you promise 20% returns


----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 13, 2022)

YIKES!..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> YIKES!..View attachment 5148873


CTX is up 55%+.......


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jun 13, 2022)

I've got $250 to invest, where should i put it fellas?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 14, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> I've got $250 to invest, where should i put it fellas?


Under your mattress.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jun 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Under your mattress.


So keep it where it currently is then


----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## DrDukePHD (Jun 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5151176


Thanks to you I kept my cash under the matress. Phew!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jun 18, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Thanks to you I kept my cash under the matress. Phew!


It's getting brutal out there. Good call.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590013613586411520


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5223789


The Mid Terms are not being kind to the stock market today... ALL crypto is down significantly. Energy sector is taking a kick in the nuts today as well.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5223945


Brutal.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Brutal.


A year ago it was $65k.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> A year ago it was $65k.


I know.. glad I didn't get wrapped up in that shit. I put a hefty amount in Energy back in early 2020.. so far, it's made 6 times what I initially invested, but I think Q4 may be a time to tap out.. we'll see.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 11, 2022)

Whos buying lol? Personally think its ripe time to buy. 100 in doge, depends what ypu paid for them. Threads a little old. Whats a hundo anyway. Gotta play to win. 100 is play money so cant hurt. Could be 1000 one day very likely. Sooner or later.. could it be 100k one day? Highly doubt it. 10k over a long ass time is a maybe. 100 bucks today in a long ass time is worth maybe a dollar. Or 10 bucks maybe 5 bucks. Compared to fiat crypto makes a alot of sense...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 11, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Whos buying lol? Personally think its ripe time to buy. 100 in doge, depends what ypu paid for them. Threads a little old. Whats a hundo anyway. Gotta play to win. 100 is play money so cant hurt. Could be 1000 one day very likely. Sooner or later.. could it be 100k one day? Highly doubt it. 10k over a long ass time is a maybe. 100 bucks today in a long ass time is worth maybe a dollar. Or 10 bucks maybe 5 bucks. Compared to fiat crypto makes a alot of sense...


If I were confident enough, and sold some HAL, I'd play $20K, but damn.. it just don't move that much.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 11, 2022)

Crypto seems like it was a flash in the pan. Really hard to say if it will ever regain after such a wild swing, and scared people off of crypto that lost thier asses this year.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 11, 2022)

This whole Crypto thing may have been a "test' before they try CBDC on us, and everything goes cashless.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Crypto seems like it was a flash in the pan. Really hard to say if it will ever regain after such a wild swing, and scared people off of crypto that lost thier asses this year.


I always thought of it kinda like a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This whole Crypto thing may have been a "test' before they try CBDC on us, and everything goes cashless.


Pretty sure the banks are now on cryptos side, as cbdc is a step toward a future without banks. Banks would rather exist then be the next blockbuster. Then is just someones opinion i read on the internet, but does make some sense.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 11, 2022)

Central bank digital currency, central bank refers to the gov being the central bank not any of the banks you know of today.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 11, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Central bank digital currency, central bank refers to the gov being the central bank not any of the banks you know of today.


That's what worries me.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 11, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That's what worries me.


Whats hal? 100 bucks in crypto to 20 k in stock sounds right to me. Personally id stay away from doge and buy bitcoin. My next fav would be ethereum classic. The rest r pretty much shitcoins imo.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 11, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Whats hal? 100 bucks in crypto to 20 k in stock sounds right to me. Personally id stay away from doge and buy bitcoin. My next fav would be ethereum classic. The rest r pretty much shitcoins imo.


Halliburton (energy stock) that I invested in heavily at $6. It hit $44.99 in June, should have dumped it then, but Q3 earnings were a beat from ESP Est. and Reported, so I think it will fly past that in Dec. ...and I meant $20K worth of Crypto.... but that makes me nervous especially after this year. Hard to say if it's a good time to buy in the dip, or is it going to continue to crash?


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 12, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Halliburton (energy stock) that I invested in heavily at $6. It hit $44.99 in June, should have dumped it then, but Q3 earnings were a beat from ESP Est. and Reported, so I think it will fly past that in Dec. ...and I meant $20K worth of Crypto.... but that makes me nervous especially after this year. Hard to say if it's a good time to buy in the dip, or is it going to continue to crash?


Dont ask me lol. Nice trading. Stocks over crypto for me but i still have interest in crypto. Both markets been getting crushed been waiting for a good time to get back in. Bought alphabet few days ago. Golds been looking good lately. Crypto someone could tweet and fuck your day up large, so stupid.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I always thought of it kinda like a pyramid scheme.


Kind of like?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2022)

Bankman-Fried’s Assets Plummet From $16 Billion to Zero in Days


The entire $16 billion fortune of former FTX co-founder Sam Bankman-Fried has been wiped out, one of history’s greatest-ever destructions of wealth.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Bankman-Fried’s Assets Plummet From $16 Billion to Zero in Days
> 
> 
> The entire $16 billion fortune of former FTX co-founder Sam Bankman-Fried has been wiped out, one of history’s greatest-ever destructions of wealth.
> ...


Add the korean nitwit dokwon to the mix, and his luna collapse. 2 this year, cant imagine next years gonna be any better. Bet it tops double digits next year. Imagine the price of bitcoin if this happens multiple times next year... over 10 times could be likely. The next year maybe into the hundreds.. bitcoin to a dollar lol. Or less. Everything else sub pennies. Haha. Never know with these shitcoins..


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Add the korean nitwit dokwon to the mix, and his luna collapse. 2 this year, cant imagine next years gonna be any better. Bet it tops double digits next year. Imagine the price of bitcoin if this happens multiple times next year... over 10 times could be likely. The next year maybe into the hundreds.. bitcoin to a dollar lol. Or less. Everything else sub pennies. Haha. Never know with these shitcoins..


Do is still hiding out. He better be careful as there are shady people that would do him harm in order to obtain the private keys to the hundreds of millions in bitcoin he has stashed away.

Crypto is basically a pyramid scheme in a way. You can make money but you have to time things right and get in and then back out when you're ahead. During this last runup when BTC hit close to $70k people that were just getting involved in it thought it would never end. I was cautioning people to be careful and pull out profits.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2022)

Led away from court in handcuffs after being denied bail.

The look on his face.



Lets see how long until he changes his mind about fighting extradition to the US. Shouldn't be more than a couple nights in the Bahamas jail. 









Uncertain conditions await Bankman-Fried at Bahamas detention center


Prisoners faced rodents and a lack of toilets in the Bahamas detention center where Sam Bankman-Fried will be held, according to a 2021 U.S. State Department report, though local authorities says conditions have since improved.




www.reuters.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 18, 2022)

Well that didn't take long. Looks like SBF has decided to waive extradition to the US. Amazing how a few nights in a rat infested Bahamian jail can make a person change their mind.  

Former FTX Chief Executive Sam Bankman-Fried is expected to appear in court in the Bahamas on Monday to reverse his decision to contest extradition to the United States, where he faces fraud charges, a person familiar with the matter said on Saturday.










Exclusive: Sam Bankman-Fried to reverse decision on contesting extradition


The move would pave the way for him to appear in U.S. court to face wire fraud and other charges.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DrDukePHD (Dec 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well that didn't take long. Looks like SBF has decided to waive extradition to the US. Amazing how a few nights in a rat infested Bahamian jail can make a person change their mind.
> 
> Former FTX Chief Executive Sam Bankman-Fried is expected to appear in court in the Bahamas on Monday to reverse his decision to contest extradition to the United States, where he faces fraud charges, a person familiar with the matter said on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Is crypto even worth investing in at this point?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Is crypto even worth investing in at this point?


Do people still gamble and win at casinos?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 22, 2022)

Damn this is moving fast. He couldn't get to the United States fast enough after being locked up in the Bahamian jail. The other main players have already pled guilty and are cooperating. They're all going to prison it's just a matter of how long. If Sam's lucky he'll be out in 20-30 years. Plenty of time to think about those few years of luxury he was living. Paid for with Other People's Money.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2022)

This thread sure has gotten silent. I remember telling people to take profits while they were to be had. Who did and who didn't? I'm sure some got caught up in the hype and held all the way down. Dogecoin is now back to the price it was when this thread was originally created after reaching an all time high of 0.65¢ on 05/05/2021 which was just a couple months after this thread was started.

Current price:


----------



## xtsho (Dec 28, 2022)

Pup behind viral 'doge' meme diagnosed with leukemia and liver disease, owner says


The shiba inu that went from meme fame in the 2010s to the face of Dogecoin cryptocurrency spent Christmas Day in the hospital.




www.today.com













The Shiba Inu behind the famous 'doge' meme is sick with cancer, its owner says


The 17-year-old pooch, Kabosu, reached global recognition after social media users turned her face into a viral meme and cryptocurrency branding. Her owner says she's in a "very dangerous condition."




www.npr.org


----------

